# Post your desktop!



## joeth (Jun 23, 2002)

This is the post where you can attach your desktop with customized icons, Dock posistion, themes.... anything...... and if possible show where you got the desktop pattern/theme.........


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

OS 9 ???  who still uses OS 9?  I like the desktop pattern.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 23, 2002)

Here is mine.


Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 23, 2002)

In memory of the late lamented AudioGalaxy, here's a desktop screenshot of mine from a few months ago.  DT picture from Macdesktops.com.


----------



## j79 (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *OS 9 ???  who still uses OS 9?  I like the desktop pattern. *



i still use OS 9...


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *In memory of the late lamented AudioGalaxy, here's a desktop screenshot of mine from a few months ago.  DT picture from Macdesktops.com. *



What is that CPU monitor menu extra?


----------



## senne (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *OS 9 ???  who still uses OS 9?  I like the desktop pattern. *



where did you get that backgroundpic? Me want !


senne.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr Mac X

How did you get all your icons in shades of grey/ silver....

Just wondering.  I think it is rather neat looking.


Matthew

:: inlineguy.com  ::


----------



## senne (Jun 24, 2002)

I've noticed something, look at the attach

You can see a "broken" dock on the right. When you magnify at a maximum level and then take a screenshot, the magnify-effect will be broken or disappear in the screenshot you just have taken....... Stupid.


----------



## aaike (Jun 24, 2002)

See mine Desktop.jpg


----------



## macfreak88 (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it´s fun to see others desktop....by the way heres mine:


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *Mr Mac X
> 
> How did you get all your icons in shades of grey/ silver....
> ...



For the cocoa apps, right click and select Show Package Contents and then open up the .incs(in the Resources folder in the contents folder) file with Iconographer or the like and change the color depth to 256 greys. Or (for carbon or cocoa apps) you can just drag the app onto Iconographer. I only did that for the apps I keep in the dock though, because it's such a pain

If you're cheap, you can open up the Classic Monitors Control panel and set the color depth to 256 Grey, but that affects everything and then column view becomes black

Oh, by the way, the Dock Finder icon isn't based off the Finder application icon. You have to open  /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Resources/HIToolbox.rsrc in Iconographer.

_{edit due to lack of clairity}_


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 24, 2002)

here's mine... i like NOTHING on the desktop... so i have the files set to not show up unless i tell it to... 

but if i were to take it off, pretty much half of the screen would have icons on it...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

For Some Stupid reason, i Could NOT resize this Image, so, it in Full! Sorry guys, its only 200KB @ 1280*960!

NeYo

http://idisk.mac.com/bo_selecta/Public/xpdesktop.jpg

BlingBling, "be what you Can" Not what you are at present! SHAME ON YOU! lol


----------



## Sogni (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *here's mine... i like NOTHING on the desktop... so i have the files set to not show up unless i tell it to...
> 
> but if i were to take it off, pretty much half of the screen would have icons on it... *



OH DEAR GOD!!! MY EYES!!! IM BLIND!!!! THE HORROR! THE HORROR!!!  
LOL


----------



## twyg (Jun 24, 2002)

Falling in line


----------



## Sogni (Jun 24, 2002)

OSX Desktop 
I took the picture of the fountain late at night at college, sadly it was off but still looks purty I think. 


Linux Desktop 
Redhat Linux 7.1 with Ximian Gnome (PC)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 24, 2002)

what's wrong with my desktop?! i used a OS X background!!


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr_mac_x _
> *
> 
> What is that CPU monitor menu extra? *


That's actually NetMonitor showing network activity.  If there was outgoing traffic, it would show up in red at the top.  Whenever I see that red and am not expecting it, I check to find out what's going on.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *what's wrong with my desktop?! i used a OS X background!!
> 
> *



Trust You to post an XP Desktop! Wat a Disgrace Bling! (sniggers) 

Neyo


----------



## RPS (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> OH DEAR GOD!!! MY EYES!!! IM BLIND!!!! THE HORROR! THE HORROR!!!
> ...



http://www.dtechnoart.com/sergtech/studio/osx_desktop.jpg

In this pic of Tormente, could anyone tell me if the app in the top left corner is Proteus or Fire?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *
> 
> http://www.dtechnoart.com/sergtech/studio/osx_desktop.jpg
> ...



That would be Fire as I didnt know about Proteus back then.


----------



## RPS (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks, and which one would you recommend?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *Thanks, and which one would you recommend? *



Oh, they both drove me insane and I just downloaded the offical apps for each and usually have them running at the same time (Yahoo and MSN mostly). 

But I might try both again, see if there's been any major fixes on either and see what I like now.

What I didn't like about Proteus was that you had to "save" (to a file)... which I thought was kinda wierd - they should auto-save any changes, I ended up forgetting to save most of the time. 

I'd say try both, see what you like best.

There was one that i really liked for Linux called Everybuddy which I would really like seen ported to OSX. 

======
Correction! Everybuddy has kinda been ported to OSX, but you need Fink (XServer for OSX)... hmmm... now to figure out how to get Fink to work. heh


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 9, 2002)

Nothing special except the *Really Cool* desktop picture.  It kind of has a "molecular" theme to it and a hint of atomic connectivity.


----------



## RPS (Jul 9, 2002)

Also nothing there.


----------



## xoot (Jul 9, 2002)

'Aliasses?'


----------



## RPS (Jul 9, 2002)

Alk the app's aliasses are in there.


----------



## xoot (Jul 9, 2002)

'Ali*ass*es?'


----------



## azosx (Jul 10, 2002)

clean, simple, elegant


----------



## themacko (Jul 10, 2002)

Dude, last thing I wanted to see this morning was some chic with wings showing off her chonch.  How can you look at that all day?  LOL. 

Anyhoo!

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/.Pictures/desktop.jpg


----------



## azosx (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Dude, last thing I wanted to see this morning was some chic with wings showing off her chonch.  How can you look at that all day?  LOL.
> 
> Anyhoo!
> ...



I'm sorry if you find it offensive but I actually consider it tasteful art.

Her face actually reminds me of a girl I dated that goes to ASU.


----------



## btoneill (Jul 10, 2002)

It's very large 
It's very wide 
I thought about shinking it, but then you lose all the pretty details  So, here it is.

http://homepage.mac.com/btoneill/desktop.jpg

Brian


----------



## TheBarty (Jul 11, 2002)

... is mine (see attached file).

The Flying Barty


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 11, 2002)

http://thisbrilliantcircus.com/img/desktop71002.jpg


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's mine!


----------



## TheBarty (Jul 17, 2002)

... is at :

http://idisk.mac.com/fmartineau/Public/Desktop.jpg 

I like the "Power to Burn"  

Barty


----------



## kendall (Oct 20, 2002)

Here's my desktop.  Gruesome isn't it folks!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 20, 2002)

Sorry Guys!


----------



## kendall (Oct 20, 2002)

NeYo!  Your desktop has become seriously corrupt!  Format and reinstall XP and rid yourself of that abomination!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 20, 2002)

Yea, well until i get a Desktop Mac, to replace this POS, i am Stuck with it! 

...But Gimme 6 Months, and i'll be there! 

Here's Whatcha Looking for, nothing real Original! 

NeYo


...u gotta admit, its kinda weird seeing a Windows Desktop omongst all these?! ... Doesn't it make you feel proud, when by contrast, the Windows Desktop Looks So Damn Awful!? lol


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 20, 2002)

Hot young asian girl with blue hair  Grrr









And now for the not so cool windows desktop 








And then the most beautiful and seductive OS....GirlOS


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azosx _
> *I'm sorry if you find it offensive but I actually consider it tasteful art.
> 
> Her face actually reminds me of a girl I dated that goes to ASU.   *



I like the wallpaper... did you make it yourself?



> _Originally posted by Total Konfusion _ *And then the most beautiful and seductive OS....GirlOS
> 
> http://veeman.home.attbi.com/angela6.jpg *



oooooooh who is she........????


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 21, 2002)

heh, she's an ex.  Legal too, promise   She keeps sending me pictures..we are still pretty close friends


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 21, 2002)

very nice... haha...

hey what is this program people have that display the time as "five of eight" or whatever instead of the regular clock??


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 22, 2002)

another...

EDIT!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 14, 2002)

Boink / Bump! 






Neyo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 23, 2002)

WTF?!

...attachments!!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 23, 2002)

There...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2002)

Current..


----------



## RacerX (Nov 30, 2002)

Here is what my PowerBook's desktop looks like...


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's my desktop:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/wdw_desktop.jpg


----------



## Sogni (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Here's my desktop:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/wdw_desktop.jpg *



Huh? What? Who's @$$? 

Dawum Cody... I can't even figure out what half the icons on your dock are!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Nov 30, 2002)

> Huh? What? Who's @$$?


It involves the KDE on the girl in Total Konfuzion's desktop



> Dawum Cody... I can't even figure out what half the icons on your dock are!


Well. at least we can count them... 114!!!


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 2, 2002)

Well....here's my system.  Or as I call it....my precious.... 

My apologies for the dodgy quality.  I had a better one, but I deleted it by accident.


----------



## techie (Dec 8, 2002)

hers my desktop pic in os9






i found this a linux site.kinda of scary,huh?

techie

btw no icons on desktop all apps setup using function keys,except trash.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 8, 2002)

A Jaguar cub swimming  
Some cats like water


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 12, 2002)

"Think Different"


----------



## Sogni (Dec 12, 2002)

*thinks to self:
"If Neyo posts one more Windows desktop..."


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 12, 2002)

...hehe, i am the official M$ Switcher Campaign, jus me and my Desktop!? ... looks like Tormente is getting tempted!!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 12, 2002)

Tempted? With the (counting PeeCees) 5 Winblows PCs sorrounding me (some with Linux - thank god!), why would I want to buy yet another Winblows PC just to have Windows Media Center*? 
I rather buy an iBook! 

(*as of last I checked, WMC it's not for sale - only comes with certain new PCs but I haven't stuck my head out of my cave in a while so that might have changed).

Now, look at Giaguara's desktop! THAT is beautiful and I'm tempted in stealing her background! 
I love big cats - so that might be real reason! 

And something about an OS that doesn't get in the way just adds to the beauty, no?

Edit: BTW, you know I'm just playing and teasing you, right?


----------



## jarinteractive (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's my desktop.  My friend took the picture and did the editing.  You can check out some of his other stuff at http://guardian7.deviantart.com/

-JARinteractive


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 15, 2002)

Here is my desktop. I know what some of you are going to say: "What!? OS 9?", but I was saving my money for the iBook, I'll post my OS 10.2 desktop in about a week. (When the iBook arrives!)


----------



## f_h_petrone (Dec 16, 2002)

notice the "GALL SINISE" name on the name section below to the right.
I couldnt repair it
but that was not the worst
over the space module there was a little quote that said "Hustion, we have a problem"
luckily, with my very poor photoshop skills I could wipe it out.


----------



## Androo (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's my dock, i'll show u my desktop another time


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

My New Screenshot as of January 7th 2003:
http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/studio/computers/screenshots.php

Might post the dock itself in the other thread... but too tired 'n bored to do it now.


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 11, 2003)

Here it is, Check it out!


----------



## jesustoast (Jan 12, 2003)

OENOE


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 12, 2003)

note ... its Mac this time!   

guys, anyone realise, the only kinda attachment you can attach @ 1024 * 768 is quality  = 1 on photoshop?! .. it looks NASTY! 

Neyo


----------



## themacko (Jan 14, 2003)

It's always cool to show your desktop! 

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/.Pictures/misc/desktop.jpg


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's mine.  My dock is now on the left though


http://mywebpage.netscape.com/MikeXpop/desk.jpg


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm feeling like that.. but i'm looking for something else for the desk right now. nothing dark, something really light and spatious.. i'll do something ...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 15, 2003)

hey BIGDOGquake3, whats that icon set you're using? it looks cool


----------



## Androo (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *It's always cool to show your desktop!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/.Pictures/misc/desktop.jpg *



What web browser is that? Omniweb???


----------



## wiz (Jan 15, 2003)

well here's mine


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2003)

[Need more sleep]

i need a light desktop that does not bother me.. no idea.


----------



## paracord (Jan 16, 2003)

Well "it" won't let me attach, so everyone is going to have to live without seeing my fabulous desktop


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *What web browser is that? Omniweb??? *


 That's the safari beta.


http://apple.com/safari


----------



## themacko (Jan 17, 2003)

Androo, I think you meant to ask the guy who posted below me.  He was using omniweb and I was using safari.


----------



## blastic (Jan 19, 2003)

mine

desktop: http://www.blastic.com/images/desktop.gif
from far away: http://www.blastic.com/images/faraway.JPG


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

today's desk


----------



## mfsri (Jan 23, 2003)

Here's mine...

michael


----------



## chevy (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blastic _
> *mine
> 
> desktop: http://www.blastic.com/images/desktop.gif
> from far away: http://www.blastic.com/images/faraway.JPG *



What is the small screen ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 26, 2003)

mine as of today


----------



## symphonix (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## blastic (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *What is the small screen ? *



The small one is the first LCD by Apple.  It is 15"  VGA Made to go with the g3 Yosemitee(or however you spell it)  It runs at 1024x768.


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2003)

Good to see that Windows users still come here for holidays...


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is the TRUTH


----------



## Androo (Jan 30, 2003)

i got a few things to post
i'll post my desktop tomorro, gotta clean it first
BUT these pics are the desktops wallpapers tat i've been using
i made em really quickly, but they look good on my computer:
http://penguinn.com/snoogit/tunnelagain.jpg 
http://penguinn.com/snoogit/tunnelagain2.jpg 
http://penguinn.com/snoogit/tunnel4.jpg 
http://penguinn.com/snoogit/symbol.jpg


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 3, 2003)

My Puma desktop with Milk theme.


----------



## DarkPulse (Feb 4, 2003)

"i want to devise a virus  revert your whole computer system to papyrus"


----------



## Androo (Feb 5, 2003)

i like desktops
they're fun


----------



## Androo (Feb 5, 2003)

here's my desktop background that I made:
http://ik.ig3.net/~penguinn/sand.jpg


----------



## Androo (Feb 13, 2003)

i want this topic to continue on... i like viewing people's desktops [insane laugh]!!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.anim8.biz/screenshot.jpg
Yay for 1024x768.  I need a new Apple flat panel so I can save my eyes.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 14, 2003)

LOL ricky ... umm, my 17" Studio Dispaly arrives tomorrow (along with a USB DSL modem too) 

...But ummm.. i've not computer to use it on! ... my iBook, obviously not compatible, is going back on Sunday (which i am pleased!) ... And my cube ... i won't get til @ least next week! ... so all i've have is my 17" display!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2003)

uhm I think I need something new ... a gepard maybe?


----------



## Androo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *http://www.anim8.biz/screenshot.jpg
> Yay for 1024x768.  I need a new Apple flat panel so I can save my eyes.   *


WOW! how did u get all those things? iTunes is different, you got all that stuff on your desktop... it's awesome


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *WOW! how did u get all those things? iTunes is different, you got all that stuff on your desktop... it's awesome *


The Konfabulator does that sort of thing.  It's pretty nifty.


----------



## Androo (Feb 14, 2003)

Cool thanks! it's downloading now.....
here's some desktops pics of mine:


----------



## Androo (Feb 14, 2003)

oops, here's one:


----------



## toast (Feb 15, 2003)

Image available at request .


----------



## Androo (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Image available at request . *



hahaha awesome.. Amelie... was that a good movie?
o, i got rid of the lime theme, i was just trying out... it makes you feel drousy after a while, like how windows 98 makes me feel...
ok, here's mine, for real, this BETTER work:


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Image available at request . *



Studying political sciences ?


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *http://www.anim8.biz/screenshot.jpg
> Yay for 1024x768.  I need a new Apple flat panel so I can save my eyes.   *



You're in Colorado Springs ? I've been there one year ago, very nice place.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *You're in Colorado Springs ? I've been there one year ago, very nice place. *


I like Colorado Springs.  I feel fortunate to leave near a large snowcapped peak and so much interesting geology.    It's a great place to live.


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I like Colorado Springs.  I feel fortunate to leave near a large snowcapped peak and so much interesting geology.    It's a great place to live. *



I like the red dust.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *I like the red dust. *


  That's cool, too.


----------



## Androo (Feb 16, 2003)

colorado  springs... where is that again? i am a torontonian ( i thinks that's what you call us ). I'm from canada eh? I get things in apple stores about 3 days or more after you do (except for apple products).
Wait a minute! colorado springs is in colorado... right?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Wait a minute! colorado springs is in colorado... right? *


Yes.  Approximately 60 miles south of Denver.  About 350,000 people live here.


----------



## chevy (Feb 16, 2003)

And it's a very fast growing city... no ocean or mountain to block its growth... enough water...


----------



## toast (Feb 16, 2003)

> hahaha awesome.. Amelie... was that a good movie?



Yeah, great one !



> Studying political sciences ?



2nd year student at Grenoble Institute of Political Science.


----------



## Androo (Feb 16, 2003)

> > > aaaaa



i always wondered if that would work....


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 17, 2003)

...here is mine


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 17, 2003)

...here is mine


----------



## toast (Feb 17, 2003)

Dark side ?


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Dark side ?  *



...a whole new Sith Lord larks in here


----------



## symphonix (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's a nice one ...

The pic is from a webcomic called "MegaTokyo".


----------



## symphonix (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's a nice one. The image is from a web comic called "MegaTokyo"


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

my current one... the truth is out there


----------



## Androo (Feb 18, 2003)

why you posted that twice, i have no clue
my desktop is currently a mess, i'll clean it up right now!
I'll show u my desktop afterwards too


----------



## dafuser (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry about the double post ... my connection cut out as I was trying to post, and I couldn't seem to get rid of the second one for some reason. Oh, well.

Dafuser ... thanks for the snapshot, it made me laugh. ;-)


----------



## themacko (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's my desktop.  

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/.Pictures/misc/desktop.jpg


----------



## shatfield1529 (Feb 19, 2003)

And *my* desktop...

Like the background? Thanks, made it myself


----------



## Androo (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is my desktop, with konfabulator on the my desktop pic:


----------



## Androo (Feb 19, 2003)

ps, shatfield, what is that lock on your menubar??????


----------



## shatfield1529 (Feb 19, 2003)

Androo:
Open up Keychain Access, and in the View menu select "Show Status in Menu Bar".


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 20, 2003)

This is a shot of my Psyche (RedHat 8) desktop 

I think I already put up my Puma...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2003)

from here. Today's fire.


----------



## Androo (Feb 21, 2003)

Isn't redhat practically windows, but with more unixish type stuff?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 21, 2003)

A fire for a desktop?


----------



## Androo (Feb 21, 2003)

who made that desktop? it's the easiest thing in the world, make 2 layers, one with the os x background, the other of new york city, and click hard light under something in the layers window...... i'll make one in 2 seconds, observe


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2003)

I made it / them. Androo, you have learned already how to think Photoshop or GIMP. Bravo! 
It was from one of the pictures that was today in NYtimes ... about the fire on the plant (so that pic had the flames etc), and I wanted it that way. Aqua...


----------



## Androo (Feb 21, 2003)

i feel so special


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *i feel so special *



...make you feel otherwise


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2003)

Updated for the new screen size


----------



## Androo (Feb 22, 2003)

hehehehe coooool


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2003)

Alright, finally, my work Mac.  
http://www.anim8.biz/workmac.jpg
And yes, the clock is wrong.    Had to change it to get a demo to work...


----------



## Androo (Feb 23, 2003)

cool
wait a minute..... konfabulator runs out of time? it's a trial!? i never read  that little window,  i just move it off my comp screen


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2003)

My so far most political desk.


----------



## Androo (Feb 28, 2003)

hehehehe, cool!  it's a real pain to click post reply to reply.... what happened to the quick reply that was here????



> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *hehehehe, cool!  it's a real pain to click post reply to reply.... what happened to the quick reply that was here???? *



It was lost in the update. The board version changed ... Scott will add it back soon. The main functions work though.. Try to survive 1-2 days, it'll be back .. hopefully


----------



## j79 (Mar 1, 2003)

My desktop (taken a couple days ago)

1152x870

http://www.chuok.net/images/index/desktopimg.jpg


----------



## acidtuch10 (Mar 1, 2003)

heres mine with VPC running

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/20d854f6/bc/mac/__hr_win98.jpg?BC4tNY.AnT_xc5qN


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *here's mine... i like NOTHING on the desktop... so i have the files set to not show up unless i tell it to...
> 
> but if i were to take it off, pretty much half of the screen would have icons on it... *



WTF are you running  XP for, man dont show off windows, show us your real desktop and not something in virtual pc.


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *http://www.dtechnoart.com/sergtech/studio/osx_desktop.jpg
> 
> In this pic of Tormente, could anyone tell me if the app in the top left corner is Proteus or Fire? *



its FIRE, if you scroll to the right in the pic, you can see the dock and the fire icon..DUH


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

i tried this once, but it told me my pic was too big, well, heres my desktop, nothing special...but i like to call it home


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 11, 2003)

Let the drooling start 

My Desktop


----------



## dtmdoc (Mar 12, 2003)

here's a screenshot from my g4 867 qs tower.


----------



## kendall (Mar 16, 2003)

OpenStep 4.2 on Windows XP


----------



## mr. k (Mar 16, 2003)

hey kendall how'd you set that up?  and you can't run mac apps through openstep, right? that was added after apple bought NeXT?  looks like a better system then XP :b


----------



## kendall (Mar 16, 2003)

I sold my PowerBook and got bored.  If you have the install media, setting up OpenStep in VMware isn't that hard.  Getting it online though is a whole nother beast.

Everything works except for sound.  The SVGA drivers are buggy under Windows but work great under Linux.

OpenStep is a lot of fun.  It actually runs better in VMware than on NeXT or older Intel hardware.  You can't run Mac apps in OpenStep but a lot of Mac apps such as OmniWeb started out as OpenStep apps.


----------



## qwikstreet (Mar 21, 2003)

Here is the desktop of the iMac I have in my cubical, among other things. I just started messing with two desktop/dock apps from CodeTek that are nice.

iMac at home is about the same except more docks.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *OpenStep 4.2 on Windows XP *



You beat me   I bet RacerX has some older NeXT stuff. Oh well. Nice setup kendall.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 26, 2003)

My desktop from a few weeks ago:

Edit: It got deleted, i'll add another one later.


----------



## Paul Forbes (Mar 27, 2003)

And here is mine!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2003)

Current


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 27, 2003)

The real one...


----------



## Paul Forbes (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeeahhhh Baybbbeeeeee!


----------



## Androo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Current  *



hehehe i like your desktop pic... i like cats a lot...


----------



## Androo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hulkaros, dont you think your desktop is a bit outdated? In theatres July 26???!? that was sooo long ago, i got the dvd of it lol. Good Movie.


----------



## Leonis (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Hulkaros, dont you think your desktop is a bit outdated? In theatres July 26???!? that was sooo long ago, i got the dvd of it lol. Good Movie. *



I have my desktop set to change every 5 minutes so you see, actually this pic is a flash of my desktop gallery which is somewhere around 1200 pics and counting


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 29, 2003)

1200? It's the quarter of my Desktop picture content! Hehehe! Yeah, desktop pict addict.

Mine now!


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The MokXnster _
> *1200? It's the quarter of my Desktop picture content! Hehehe! Yeah, desktop pict addict.
> 
> Mine now!  *



...much better! 

I never met a desktop pic addict and I was starting to believe that there is something wrong with me...  

Thank you, thank you!

PS. I love landscapes of any kind and ahem, exotic pics of any kind  Do you gather something specific or just desktop pics in general? Let me know, cause who know, if you want too, we may exchange some  

PS2. r u running OS 9 or I'm mistaken? Help me 'cause I'm in the dark here


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 29, 2003)

I gather lots of different picts of all kinds, 3D, landscapes, graphics, comics, MacOs, movies and yeah "ex(r)otic". 

I get 'em mostly from all the graphic sites I go to (http://www.deskmod.com being one of my fav. ones) and modify them to fit my 832X624 res.

And no, it's not OS 9, it's 8.6, I hated 9 when I ran it at the job I had 2 years ago, 8.6 is far more stable and fast. OS 9 was giving me too much trouble and I hated it! Here's a shot a DA folder!


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

ok, i'm cleaning up my desktop for me to take some pics of it! I just have to find my fav desktop wallpaper and theme....


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

Here's my new one:
"Mac OS Androo"


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

lol i edited the picture a little bit,  very quickly.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

i got tired of the kitty.. so wanted today something that really calms.


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

wow, that soothes my mind....
hahahaha, but really, i like that pic.
I am still using the same theme + desktop ( i made the desktop!!!). I don't reckon i will switch until i make MY theme... I am working on it.


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

This is the theme i am making... i might make it a bit brighter. I like the green and grey ones best, the others i will probably trash.
Tell me what you think!


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, here is mine!
It really does look like this, _all_ the time 
The only things that go on there are downloads that I haven't filed away yet, files that I am about to do something with (like this screen shot) and other data that is in 'transition' 
My old iMac desktop was really really crowded, then I discovered the "Launcher" built right into OS 9! Boom, clean desktop. I didn't really like the launcher though.
Now I really like the dock, and with the link to the Applications folder, I have everything right there!
I just haven't found a desktop picture I really like. There are too many out there. I really just want something like a nice picture of a wood. I'm sure I'll find one though!


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

Cooool! i've never seen your desktop!!!!


----------



## toast (Apr 5, 2003)

ddloyd, looking at your Trash, I found the colors of your screen quite weird... or maybe it's mine


----------



## Androo (Apr 5, 2003)

yea, it's all... green!


----------



## Aeronyth (Apr 5, 2003)

It looks like some color information was lost when the file was saved...


----------



## mr. k (Apr 6, 2003)

The best desktop picture ever has to be the water...  It matches aqua perfectly and has a real good feel to it...
Heres mine:


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2003)

nearly like the one i had before. aqua rocks ..


----------



## anerki (Apr 6, 2003)

Aren't we all big show-offs? I was surprised though to see how many people use different themes ...

Ciao, all the desktops are nice  Personally I like mine clean  

Anerki's Desktop 

.anerki


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Cool desktop pic... Seems a lot of people have fancy computer generated fantasy pictures.  How does one go about obtaining (or for that matter creating) a few of these??


----------



## toast (Apr 6, 2003)

Hello KDX user


----------



## anerki (Apr 6, 2003)

An excellent site I always used but less now is

http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/ 

It used to be free, now it's paid unless for some pictures like the one I'm using. What you can also use is the image search at Google (http://images.google.com/) to look up cool images or backgrounds.

The theme came from the application Themer (Anche or sth like that) You can find it on Versiontracker.

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## Androo (Apr 6, 2003)

cool! i'm not changing my desktop wallpaper or theme for a long time.. i like it the way it is.
Well, ther is a little change, i downloaded an os9 imac icon, and i have a folder for all the things i made.


----------



## Androo (Apr 6, 2003)

well, here's my newest one!
ps. why did u make another topic for desktops??????
April 6, 2003


----------



## SGX (Apr 6, 2003)

Thought I'd just throw my wee desktop into all this too, it's not much, pretty bare and pulled a number of icons out of the dock. But, it works. lol

http://www23.brinkster.com/subgeniux/

sub


----------



## Randman (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm a comics fan and I think Alex Ross' art is wonderful and it makes for a great background.

http://www.alexrossart.com/wallpapers.html

For the desktop and Explorer, yes I still use IE as a default though I'm migrating over to Safari, albeit slowly, I've gone with a cleaner interface, using Milk rather than Aqua


----------



## Randman (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm a comics fan and I think Alex Ross' art is wonderful and it makes for a great background.

http://www.alexrossart.com/wallpapers.html

For the desktop and Explorer, yes I still use IE as a default though I'm migrating over to Safari, albeit slowly, I've gone with a cleaner interface, using Milk rather than Aqua


----------



## Randman (Apr 6, 2003)

Here's it with IE. I like the explorer with the vertical lines removed


----------



## anerki (Apr 7, 2003)

Androo: It was an accident but Bobw fixed it, so thank you Bob!

Randman: I love backgrounds with comics or manga but the problem is they're all so dark, I want a desktop to be light, dark makes FJ sad  The one I have now is a close but i just liked it so much I just had to put it on there  Any suggestions where I can find light backgrounds?

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2003)

Do you mean light as in light-hearted?

http://www.wallpapersdirectory.com/cartoons.htm

Or light as in light coloured?

http://www.geocities.com/yuihongo813/SM_wallp.html

What types of comics/manga do you prefer?


----------



## anerki (Apr 7, 2003)

Light as in light-coloured ...

I like Manga that's not to serieus, simply drawn. Stuff like Dragonball, Shaman King, One Piece, Teknoman, ... Anything that plays on my inner child and it's fantasy/dreams!


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2003)

The manga site I listed above was quite light-coloured. It's not manga, but the Alex Ross site also has some nice wallpapers in bright colours, or with white as the predominant background shade.


----------



## Ifrit (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is mine, sorry no theming for me, I prefer the default look of Mac OSX. The background picture and the Dragon Tails icons are made by me, though.

http://520050016814-0001.bei.t-online.de/desktop.jpg


----------



## Androo (Apr 7, 2003)

pretty cool.


----------



## anerki (Apr 8, 2003)

Ifrit, then why not post some of you art on the Real Art thread in The Cafe? That is if you drew those images with your bare hand too : )


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *I'm a comics fan and I think Alex Ross' art is wonderful and it makes for a great background.
> 
> http://www.alexrossart.com/wallpapers.html
> ...



And Comics in general too! 

It is nice to have people here who like and enjoy Comics in general... Go Randman... Go Randman... Go!!!


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

...I decided to post the best desktop pic while at work...

I think that most of you will find it interesting   

And yes, Phoenix looks like a lot like Safari and you have to see the way it customizes the icons and stuff... Can you say OS X rip-off?


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

...customizes its icons...

And for those who wonder what Phoenix is lets just say that it is like Camino on Mac but for Wintels... And yes, it is damn fast browser! Mozilla people actually stated that they will continue their browser battles against other browsers with Phoenix and not Mozilla after 1.4 of Mozilla (if I'm not mistaken) which we will have to see if it is good or bad for Macs!


----------



## whitesaint (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cocoaserver.com/screenshot.jpg
http://www.cocoaserver.com/screenshot2.jpg


----------



## Randman (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Hulk, Ross is good, but you can't beat Liv Tyler, even if she just got married.

 Whitesaint, I like your icons and the hologram-like look on your hard drive, what program did you use for them? And is that the normal dock? Cheers.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Thanks Hulk, Ross is good, but you can't beat Liv Tyler, even if she just got married.
> 
> Whitesaint, I like your icons and the hologram-like look on your hard drive, what program did you use for them? And is that the normal dock? Cheers. *



The icons I think can be found at 
www.iconfactory.com

or

www.xicons.com

but I don't remember their icon set names... As for the Dock I think it is the normal one and if it isn't he may changed it with something like ClearDock...

However, I hope that WhiteSaint will shade light in here...


----------



## Androo (Apr 8, 2003)

my background pic is from my drive to florida, i took the pic. If anyone wants it (without it saying androo), just PM me.
HERE IT IS:


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

hey, just bringing this thread up again...
lets see some more desktops!


----------



## chevy (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice detail


----------



## RPS (Apr 12, 2003)

Androo, where did you get that icon for your X hard drive? It's wonderful! And chevy, where can you set that the hard drive name shows the available space left?


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *Androo, where did you get that icon for your X hard drive? It's wonderful! And chevy, where can you set that the hard drive name shows the available space left? *



Click anywhere on the Desktop and press Apple (command key) + J

OR

Click the View menu and then the Show View Options...

There select:
-Show Item Info

Done!


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 12, 2003)

Just by way of a change, this is a *real* desktop!


----------



## Androo (Apr 13, 2003)

hahaha cooool
here's my neat and tidy desk:


----------



## RPS (Apr 13, 2003)

Androo, could you answer my question?


----------



## Androo (Apr 13, 2003)

didn't i send u the PM?
well anyway, i made u a .sit file here of the icon:
http://penguinn.com/classicmac.sit


----------



## senne (Apr 14, 2003)

desktop of 24-06-2002:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=126389

Now the desktop of almost 1  year later. 

(really BAD quality)


----------



## potter__ (Apr 14, 2003)

Running;
iBook 700 w/128MB with webdesign and multimedia to soundsticks and iSub, All controlled accross the room by my 466 G4 w/640MB running adobe's production software, Maya, quark microsoft suite and video player... soory, you can't see my main comps desktop but if your interested, I can drop on a second post. The top and bottom drives are mine as well as 2 which I had to take out to drop in my CD ROM drive and a friends drive to save her work after her Portable hardrive failed. Tell me what you think, please.


----------



## Androo (Apr 15, 2003)

what program are you using to view your other computer? cuz that's cool.
I like ur background, it's orange, and it lets your eyes lick it until it's finished - like a popsycle.


----------



## Androo (Apr 15, 2003)

ps. i've been learning about metaphors in school lately.


----------



## potter__ (Apr 15, 2003)

I am using Apple remote desktop to view my ibook, I have it set-up so I can control  either one of my computers from the other one anywhere I have network connection. (Mainly, in my appartment or in my roomates room) But my next step is to make it controllable form online... If anybodies got any ideas?... as for the desktop, which one is it you like? Cause I can send you the one I made on the main one, they are just Gettyone images put together but her, pre-made desktops are great!


----------



## Androo (Apr 16, 2003)

cooool! well everyone, here's my newest one! I will be changing it by tonite...


----------



## Azzgunther (Apr 17, 2003)

here's my hardware 

 here's the desktop pic


----------



## mr. k (Apr 17, 2003)

azz - where did you get that bandwidth monitor in the menu bar?  looks nice, what is it called?


----------



## Jason (Apr 18, 2003)

oh yeah, hot and sexy

(i took the picture btw... oh how i miss her)

96k


----------



## SGX (Apr 18, 2003)

here's an update to mine, just a few changes.

http://www23.brinkster.com/subgeniux/


----------



## Androo (Apr 18, 2003)

my desktop looks exactly like this:
http://trueform.tk
make sure you use safari's block pop ups feature....i haven't paid for .tk, so there's a small popup. I made the website btw, one of my best so far.
Anyway, my desktop is just the enter page image, with a white background.
PS. check out the site too!


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2003)

I like those powerbook icons and how they match the platina theme 
let me know if you want the desktop picture btw


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 18, 2003)

******* Really WISHED My Cube worked right now, i am missing X, as much as the heaps of stuff i got on there ...  

Here's my alternative, until my Gfx Card hits my UK Shore .. 

(don't hate ) ...t'is NOT a Choice


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> ******** Really WISHED My Cube worked right now, i am missing X, as much as the heaps of stuff i got on there ...
> 
> Here's my alternative, until my Gfx Card hits my UK Shore ..
> ...



it doesn't work? what's wrong with it? did you insert a windows cd or something?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 18, 2003)

lol, seriously, it doesn't work, or are u pulling ma leg? ... its late, i am whacked, and easily confused


----------



## mr. k (Apr 18, 2003)

windows... man i was on a computer at school the other day and windows HURT MY EYES!  I was almost gettin a migrane by the end of the hour and had to really rub my head.  The photography class is so tight cuz its got a lab of G4 towers...  most of em boot to os 9 though 

heres my desktop, its real cold and rainy up north these days...  think positive all you minnesotans!

hmmm looks like i can't choose attachment when i edit my posts.  see below


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 18, 2003)

Yea, tell me about it ... its weird, but it REALLY makes such a difference ... i haven't been using X, extensively, for more than 3 months ... but coming *back* to XP ... and man ... i get frustrated doing things very easily ... and basically, a lot of things just P*ss me off ... i think the best thing XP has, is a nice, fully supported browser ... the fact u can visit ANY Site (well, any i visit anyhow) .. and not have to switch to an alternative ... even then, BLOODY IE Crashes! ... but, yea, its so Ughhhh .. not to mention i am currently on a 14" CRT with CRAP Refresh, as opposed 2 my 17" Apple LCD


----------



## mr. k (Apr 18, 2003)

sorry this corresponds with my post above the post above this post


----------



## mr. k (Apr 18, 2003)

I got a pc 10 feet away from me now but  i can hardly even look at the thing :b it's so slow too, and it says the screen is 1024 x 768 but i swear to god the same size screen on my iMac is at least 15% bigger...  i think i have problems tolerating pc's 

~~Neyo~~ when you got your cube what did you have to pay for it?  you put a new hd /graphics card and bought a monitor didn't you?


----------



## mr. k (Apr 19, 2003)

here it is - 


clickez ici 

pardon my french...


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

ummmm Mr. K.... your dekstop is extremely messy, clean it up!


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

My latest one:


----------



## mr. k (Apr 20, 2003)

androo, whats the point of a pretty picture if you got icons all over it? 
i almost like it better with just the uptime widget because the weather widget isn't really useful - i can just walk outside when i want to see how cold it is.  having my harddisk is just an extra way to open finder, im just fine with it in the dock.  and with command tab to finder then command shift (a, c, h) i can get to applications, computer and home so why not give the picture the spotlight?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 20, 2003)

LOL, Mr K ... i see you're running a Unregistered Konfab, huh? ... i saw that Unregistered window, floating top RIGHT! .. haha, Sneaky!!

As For My Cube ... I bought the Cube for 700 pounds, from some1 i got speaking to on the Neowin Mac Section  
I bought the 17" Apple LCD from, a UK Dealer, (new) for about 550 pounds! ... And then a 120Gb Hard Drive (nice and quiet too ) ... for about 120 pounds, a Fan, for the base for my Cube (Variable rate <= 3000RPM) ... and now, i am waiting for my GF3 ADC To arrive from the states, which was Crazily priced, but they are only really availble via eBay ... and its the most powerful card i can fit into the cube, without having to move stuff like the DC-DC Board  ... Including P&P, its totalled about $500  ... but what can i do  ... nevermind! 

... On the plus side, i got a REAL bargain today ... bought a 21" LCD from a friend (Fujistu) for 100 pounds!! ... Very Very nice ... i have SOOO much Screen Real Estate now, and it makes my 17" LCD look Tiny, but all the more GORGEOUS! lol

... i am stuck now ... wish i had bought this sooner, and then might of opted for a twin display ATi Card, and run them both  ... nevermind!

NeYo

... Oh, and i STILL really hate HAVING to use Windows, day afta day ... it seems sucha Chore (chk spelling!)


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *androo, whats the point of a pretty picture if you got icons all over it?
> *


Like my current, pretty desktop?


----------



## Anim8r (Apr 20, 2003)

That's Longhorn!

And those clouds look damned ominous if you ask me!


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

anim8r.... animeightr.... aha! i see! animater! hahaha


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzgunther _
> * here's the desktop pic  *



How did you place the seperators in your dock?


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2003)

It's an 'empty' app, I guess, with the icon of the separator.

To prevent anything to happen when clicking on them, use the dev tools' SimpleText and put the Icon as simpletext.icns in the Resources folder. Delete everything else from the package. Then rename the application ' .app' ('space'.app) so no name shows up when moving over the tile.

Uses a whole tile-space, though, as you can see from his desktop screenshot.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's my one at the moment. Very minimalist.

::angel::


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *it doesn't work? what's wrong with it? did you insert a windows cd or something?
> 
> *



LMFAO! KSV, i re-read that, 2 days later, and it made perfect sense! haha, i am SUCHA Dumb-Ass! ... haha, it was Very late tho  

Anim8r, Don't be so sure of yourself! ... hehe, for many (years) now i've come over to MacOSX.com to confuses its lovely members! heheh 

Here's another Shot Guys  ...

1600*1200 lov'li'ness! (resized!) ... wow, its too cool having a big display!


----------



## haley (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow, after looking at my desktop and comparing it to others, I have deducted that I really am a neat-freak at heart. I'm just too lazy to physically clean things like my room. Organizing stuff on my computer takes little effort.

My dock has barely anything in it, however the little smiley face guy you see contains my favorites, organized by categories "Applications", "Calendars", "Games", "Icons", "School Stuff", and "Utilities".


----------



## banditcosmo (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's mine. A friend of mine made the wallpaper. We both play bass guitar. 

I like my desktop complete clean and change the wallpaper every 30 min's. 

I've alway used pc's but I just got an imac at work and I really like it.


----------



## InTrIgue (Apr 25, 2003)

My Work  PC  so it looks good !

http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/2722/screenshot-2722.jpg


----------



## aaike (Apr 25, 2003)

banditcosmo what are those two desktop like things in your menu bar?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 25, 2003)

Home Sweet Home ... Oh God i hated that Windows POS  

... and MAN! ... u can actually see a good increase between:

GeForce 2 MX 32Mb SDR 
GeForce 3 64Mb DDR

...in Window resizing and all.

I was casually resizing something, and then i was like "hang on, it didn't LAGG!  "

Recommened to ya all, get a new Video Card, if ya can! 

NeYo 

Oh, and my Desktop is kinda dull, but hey, it'll do for now!


----------



## Androo (Apr 25, 2003)

Here's my newest:


----------



## chevy (Apr 26, 2003)

Updated... before 10.3


----------



## Androo (Apr 26, 2003)

what do you mean by before 10.3???


----------



## chevy (Apr 27, 2003)

I mean my next planned update is 10.3


----------



## Androo (Apr 27, 2003)

ooo i see...
"i see" said the blind man, as he picked up his hammer and saw.
hehehe that's a funny joke... if u dont get it then just ask.....


----------



## haley (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *ooo i see...
> "i see" said the blind man, as he picked up his hammer and saw.
> hehehe that's a funny joke... if u dont get it then just ask..... *



I thought it was:

 "I see," said the blind man to his deaf wife, as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## Azzgunther (Apr 27, 2003)

Intrigue...I love your desktop!  Nice use of finding a common theme and using all the different apps and hacks to work it.  That's sorta what I have going too:

My desktop


----------



## mr. k (Apr 27, 2003)

azzg where is your dock!?  how can you live with all those icons on your desktop but no dock!  i can't believe it :b
dock, dock, dock, bring back your dock


----------



## blastic (Apr 28, 2003)

here is my desktop..... 2 displays.... on my Herman Miller desk

http://www.blastic.com/images/faraway.JPG


----------



## RPS (Apr 28, 2003)

..you like cola a lot, don't ya?


----------



## blastic (Apr 28, 2003)

cant seem to stop!


----------



## Jason (Apr 28, 2003)

more class, less ass this time


----------



## potter__ (Apr 28, 2003)

finally got my new laptop desktop set up after my seasonal re-format... now onto my main computer tomm. enjoy


----------



## banditcosmo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aaike _
> *banditcosmo what are those two desktop like things in your menu bar? *



The small blue one is "Show Desktop". Click on it and you go to the desktop.
The other one is "Change Desktop". a great program for changing your wallpaper.


----------



## Androo (Apr 29, 2003)

Jason, what is that itunes world thing on ur dock?!?!?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Apr 29, 2003)

potter__


Sweet desktop ! can I ask how ya did that ?

Thanks 

Acidtuch10


----------



## potter__ (Apr 29, 2003)

which part Acidtuch? the theme? I used a package from http://www.resexcellence.com , I have been looking for a replacement for aqua and this is the best one I have found... I have modified the icons again to go with a different look but I have kept the theme. I have gone all Feng Shue. If you want to see it please feel free to email... I hate posting tons'o'pics up in a semi-close post line-up. (that made sense in my head).


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 29, 2003)

Keep in mind that I have my desktop change every 5 mins


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Jason, what is that itunes world thing on ur dock?!?!? *



kung tunes, it displays the current itunes song on my website... well i think it still does... *checks*.. cool still works with itunes4


----------



## drustar (Apr 30, 2003)

here's my desktop. i didn't make the wallpaper but i think it's really cool anyway. it's from halfproject.com


----------



## Androo (May 3, 2003)

Jason: coooool.....
Drustar: that's a cool desktop.... i like ur folders that say stuff on it. (need to die?)


----------



## oniq (May 6, 2003)

A good waste of bandwidth I guess, my little iBook, can't wait to get more RAM .. click..


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

LETS SEESOME MORE! we've almost reached page 10.............


----------



## lilbandit (May 11, 2003)

Heres my offering!


----------



## haley (May 11, 2003)

Here's my newest one.


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

niiiiice!
lilbandit, where did you get the Sauron eye icon!? i love it!
haley, what theme are you using? i like it a lot...... BBX Mercury? i like ur garbage, and SPONGEBOB!


----------



## haley (May 11, 2003)

SS Capuccino... which I just changed to... I forget the name lol. I'll get a up a new picture soon though.


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

ok cool..
o ya i forgot about that theme... never used it, but i DLed it.


----------



## haley (May 11, 2003)

I changed it again to brushed metal this time.

I think I had Capuccino for at least a week though...that's the longest i've ever had a theme.


----------



## mmmdreg (May 12, 2003)

An idea is to use macsnaps.com. They'll host your images and you can just link to there.


----------



## senne (May 12, 2003)

Haley: how did you put the Trash in the right-down-corner?


----------



## anerki (May 12, 2003)

Page 20 you mean 

My new desktop:


----------



## haley (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Haley: how did you put the Trash in the right-down-corner? *



it's called iCan

http://www.kanzu.com/


----------



## Androo (May 12, 2003)

haley: I love it! Brings back the old OS 9 days....... i am going to use the platinum theme too... yippee!
Anerki: oh ya i forgot about KDX! I like the icon u have for it.....


----------



## LordCoven (May 13, 2003)

Here's <a href="http://www.beyondredemption.net/screengrab.tiff">mine</a> (http://www.beyondredemption.net/screengrab.tiff)

C


----------



## LordCoven (May 13, 2003)

D'oh. Didn't need the anchor tag. Ah well ... you get the idea 

C


----------



## haley (May 13, 2003)

http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?threadid=1617 

^ link to page with programs listed


http://www.macsnaps.com/snaps/screengrab/1052778736.jpg

^link to actual full-size picture


----------



## Androo (May 13, 2003)

niiiiiice!


----------



## Sogni (May 13, 2003)

http://sogni.dtechnoart.com/webalbum/public/ScreenShots
Current is 1st on the left.


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

yay my newest.... finally!!!
i made the desktop image.... if you want it, dont be afraid to ask! I'd be glad to send it to ya....
here it is... MAY 14:


----------



## Androo (May 15, 2003)

cmon  lets see some more!


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

HURRY UP I AM SOOO IMPATIENT!


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

Impatient for what? More pages in this thread or other desktops?


----------



## acidtuch10 (May 17, 2003)

Here mine.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 17, 2003)

Mine!


----------



## chevy (May 17, 2003)

Looking for the metal background ? Here it is !


----------



## chevy (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Mine! *



How do you make the mini-iChat ?


----------



## Androo (May 17, 2003)

all pretty cool!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *How do you make the mini-iChat ? *


Minimize in Place hack ... (removed from Jaguar Builds Pre RTM)

http://www.mcgavern.com/files/MinimizeInPlace.mpkg.sit

NeYo


----------



## Xeiliex (May 17, 2003)

tell me what you think about this..
too bad i don't have a mac yet


----------



## Xeiliex (May 17, 2003)

tell me what you think about this..
too bad i don't have a mac yet.


----------



## Xeiliex (May 17, 2003)

here is my desktop in SharpE remix mode


----------



## chevy (May 19, 2003)

metal


----------



## senne (May 19, 2003)

chevy: can  you give me the link to the Graphite-pattern (for your background)?

Thanks!


----------



## senne (May 19, 2003)

mine:
http://users.pandora.be/chirotomsam/Picture 2.jpg

if you understand dutch, you can read that i maybe can NOT get to see mogwai


----------



## chevy (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *chevy: can  you give me the link to the Graphite-pattern (for your background)?
> 
> Thanks! *



Go back 10 posts, it's there.


----------



## haley (May 19, 2003)

http://www.macsnaps.com/view.php?type=screengrab&id=115&clear=1053392595


----------



## hulkaros (May 28, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/Matrix-Reloaded.jpg

One can easily see that I didn't like The Matrix Reloaded THAT much


----------



## haley (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/Matrix-Reloaded.jpg
> 
> One can easily see that I didn't like The Matrix Reloaded THAT much
> ...




how'd you make the iTunes controller window transparent? if that's with WindowShade, does it work well with MIP? I've been thinking of buying that for a while...


----------



## hulkaros (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *how'd you make the iTunes controller window transparent? if that's with WindowShade, does it work well with MIP? I've been thinking of buying that for a while... *



You would be surprised how good Windowshade works with everything I throw at the OS X.2.6 mix:
-Themes
-WindowShade
-MIP
-Xounds
-Enhanced Context Menus
-Terminal parameters

WHATEVER... Buy it!


----------



## hulkaros (May 29, 2003)

...desktop plans 

http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/The_Matrix_Reloaded.jpg

Oh, no! I didn't like Reloaded THAT much


----------



## haley (May 29, 2003)

Alright, I think I will buy WindowShade soon then 

Here's my latest, from Monday.

I turned on sticky modifier keys in the System Prefs, and I love them. Except when I dont want the Shift key to be sticky but it is. Oh well. It's nice.

Oh, and everybody should use PathFinder.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 5, 2003)

...desktop...

http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/Current.jpg

I like a lot the new theme DXB!


----------



## Androo (Jun 5, 2003)

cool, where'd you get the theme and the sexy matrix stuff? I WANT IT ALL!


----------



## DooBall (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## hulkaros (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *cool, where'd you get the theme and the sexy matrix stuff? I WANT IT ALL! *



...PM your email address and I could send the Matrix Reloaded stuff to you...

The themes can be found at http://www.resexcellence.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 7, 2003)

I must be the only one who refuses to theme his system  

Anyway, this   is my current desktop


----------



## haley (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzgunther _
> *I must be the only one who refuses to theme his system
> 
> Anyway, this   is my current desktop *





hey, do you think you could e-mail me that divider in your dock?

iamhaley@earthlink.netnospam

of course with the nospam taken off of the end.

thanks.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is my current environment...
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/SilkOrange_Matrix_Reloaded.jpg


----------



## haley (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Here is my current environment...
> http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/SilkOrange_Matrix_Reloaded.jpg
> 
> *




nice.... do you think you could give me that background??


----------



## haley (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.macsnaps.com/view.php?type=screengrab&id=136&clear=1055213919


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 10, 2003)

my latest desk


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 11, 2003)

After seeing all your wonderful desktops, I finally just broke down and applied a theme to my GUI.  

Here's the result


----------



## haley (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzgunther _
> *After seeing all your wonderful desktops, I finally just broke down and applied a theme to my GUI.
> 
> Here's the result *




yay!

lol don't worry though, it's completely safe in my experience with duality 4 on safe mode. Also, NEVER try to switch themers that require you to reset back to Aqua...Baaaaad stuff can happen, trust me.


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll be careful of that.

Also, glad the dock seperators FINALLY worked for you   I can't believe how hard that was.


----------



## haley (Jun 11, 2003)

lol yeah, that was MUCH harder than it needed to be! thanks for really trying to make it work too 


azzgunther-- where did you get the dxb theme from? i downloaded it at one time but for some reason it won't work. And now I've searched the web wide and far but haven't found a download for it...I really like it too. You find tons of great themes and backgrounds too. do you make the backgrounds or find them online? if you get the online, you need to share some linkage here! 

thanks


----------



## mr. k (Jun 11, 2003)

here ya go, this is my standing desktop as of wendsday, june eleventh, two-thousand and three -
http://rain.prohosting.com/kjao/source/images/desktopJuneEleventh.jpg
what a beautiful image!


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *lol yeah, that was MUCH harder than it needed to be! thanks for really trying to make it work too
> 
> 
> ...



All the themes I have so far are from Max.  Here's a link to his brushed theme. 


My current wall paper is 
my own work  which I thought worked well.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *lol yeah, that was MUCH harder than it needed to be! thanks for really trying to make it work too
> 
> 
> ...



...cannot be found at http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/ ! 

I am also sure that you can found it here:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/dxb.sit.bin


----------



## haley (Jun 12, 2003)

oops yeah, i meant hulkaros-- for that part... heh.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *oops yeah, i meant hulkaros-- for that part... heh. *


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, thanks for catching that hulkaros.  I guess in Safari all his pages are displayed under the same web address.  


Me = Owned.


----------



## Androo (Jun 13, 2003)

http://penguinn.com/androo/desktopjune12.jpg
June 12
Theme: Mac11, by DeXtop
1024x768


----------



## xyle_one (Jun 18, 2003)

here are a couple of screenshots i have taken recently....
screen01 
screen02

i couldn't resist reviving a desktop thread. i don't know what it is, but i like these threads for some reason....


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 5, 2003)

After some time, I changed my previous desktop into these:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/Pic1of2.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/Pic2of2.jpg

I currently use Panther Preview theme under Jaguar of course, milk icons and others too, as well as dual monitors... Nothing special, just an update for those who care!


----------



## Reality (Jul 5, 2003)

I just did a make over for my desktop. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## blastic (Jul 5, 2003)

mine is in the signature


----------



## Reality (Jul 5, 2003)

I some how expected to see those chicks on your Avatar but all that Coke?


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reality _
> *I some how expected to see those chicks on your Avatar but all that Coke? *



Yeah, man! It should be Pepsi!  

Maybe he has stomach problems because some doctors recommend drinking Coke for such problems... 

Seriously though Blastic, what's up with all those Coke bottles? Are from 1-2 days only or 2-3 weeks or something?  Oh, I get it! It is because those 2 chicks making you to sweat A LOT and you have to refill your body fluids!


----------



## blastic (Jul 6, 2003)

haha, thats 1-2 days working on the computer.


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

my newest ( i made the desktop, i took the pic, i added in the little dude in it ).
June 13
if anyone wants that desktop, just ask!


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

my newest ( i made the desktop, i took the pic, i added in the little dude in it ).
July 13, 03
if anyone wants that desktop, just ask!


----------



## haley (Jul 13, 2003)

reminds me of a funny sign they had in the area of Canada I went to...

"Large units not recommended beyond this point."

pretty much all of the guys took a picture near it with sad faces.



ha.


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 13, 2003)

Hah.  I want.  Give.



Oh, and here's my latest.


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

lol PRETTY MUCH all the guys.

lol i am in toronto ontario canada, and at a local Blockbuster, It said No Dumping.
oh, and here's the desktop wallpaper for all your enjoyment (its gzipped! requires stuffit expander 6 or higher.)
.
http://penguinn.com/androo/nodumping.gz


----------



## DooBall (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.dooball.net/desktop/2003_07_13_mac.jpg 

Just returned from my trip to the Bahamas (Atlantis/Paradise Island) which was quite BORING...

Managed to escape Paradise Prison and found a few isolated beaches... the beach left all alone to myself... ahhh, floated on my back for hours watching the clouds pass bye...

I got a few good shots... this one turned out to be perfect wallpaper...


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

nice!
lol could you possibly... send that to me? i like it 
(email: androo@penguinn.com)

lol i thought bahamas were supposed to be amazing........just shows that things usually aren't what they seem. Look at macs! People put them down, they call em slow. But they are fast, and user-friendly machines!


----------



## Krisneph (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Androo (Jul 14, 2003)

wow its amazing
hahahahahahahahaha
forget to post the pic i guess?


----------



## JML (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't mean to show off, but...


----------



## Androo (Jul 14, 2003)

so you have some illegal apps in those tabs? or just like some "VIDEOS" (adult ones)?
meh, it looks awesome!


----------



## JML (Jul 15, 2003)

Nothing that interesting. It's my work computer. Just some client names. (adult clients)!


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2003)

lol
awesome, what do you do?


----------



## JML (Jul 15, 2003)

Graphic Design/Art Direction
There are 8 million stories in the naked city...Mine's 1


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2003)

wooooow
the city is naked? [pictures insane things in head] that's amazing.

i want to do graphic design when im older!


----------



## JML (Jul 18, 2003)

Let me bore you all some more. Nothing tricked out. Just what I see @ home. 

By the way, I really like seeing what others see. So, with out further ado...

PS: Androo. I checked out your links. For what it's worth...Damn! Nice work for a rookie. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 25, 2003)

http://sogni.nzdigital.com/webalbum/ScreenShots/sogni071503


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 25, 2003)

here it is the desktop was made rather hastily of Van Gogh paintings i like.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 26, 2003)

here's mine.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jul 28, 2003)

Right side


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jul 28, 2003)

and the left --- dual 17' monitors


----------



## Androo (Jul 30, 2003)

IS THAT RHAPSODY ON VIRTUAL PC?
how do you make that work, i can download rhapsody, how do you install it on virtual pc?
ps. ur desktop is nice.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes that is Rhapsody DR 2, along with Windows and OS/2 Warp 4, installation of Rhapsody is tricky you'll need the x86 yellow box Cd's there are 2 of them. and a little time. Good Luck.


acidtuch10


----------



## acidtuch10 (Aug 1, 2003)

ps..... Kool web-site


----------



## haley (Aug 1, 2003)

Finally got a new one up. Nothing special, really. Plus, my desktop pictures decide to stop working when I wake my computer up and the way to fix that is to restart, but I'm too lazy to do that lol.


----------



## Azzgunther (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's Maw Latest 

I got inspired to actually make a relatively clean looking destkop and theme...


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Aug 3, 2003)

Here is mine.  It took me about a week to get it the way I want it, and I'm pretty happy with the way it is now.
(I'm on a 12' Powerbook, so 1024x768 is the maximum resolution i can use)


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *I've noticed something, look at the attach...*


 StudenteJob?

Is that how you meant to spell it?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Aug 8, 2003)

Right Side


----------



## acidtuch10 (Aug 8, 2003)

Left Side


----------



## Lycander (Aug 8, 2003)

I got sick of Aqua, so I tried BBX Mercury

Now I'm using a QNX theme, which I don't have a screenshot of at the moment.


----------



## Azzgunther (Aug 19, 2003)

Don't die, thread.


----------



## haley (Aug 19, 2003)

haha


----------



## themacko (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's my desktop 

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/images/desktop.jpg


----------



## Lycander (Aug 20, 2003)

So much has changed since I posted my screenshot from beginning of August.

http://www.ly-tech.com/img/gnome-desk1.jpg

http://www.ly-tech.com/img/gnome-desk2.jpg

Yes, this is what my iBook desktop looks like now.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 20, 2003)

Here is my newest, the latest and the greatest 
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/ThinkTerminal.jpg

This is for Giaguara too! ::love::


----------



## chevy (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Here's my desktop
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/images/desktop.jpg *




Dead link ???


----------



## haley (Aug 20, 2003)

hulkaros- what theme is that?


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *hulkaros- what theme is that? *



Ain't that cool? 

It is Regia from here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~rabensam/themes/

Enjoy!


----------



## haley (Aug 20, 2003)

ha, funny, I actually downloaded that last night on my random theme download spree. I just didn't know what the menu bar looked like lol


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 20, 2003)

So, are you a theme collector or what?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's my current desktop -


----------



## haley (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *
> 
> So, are you a theme collector or what?  *




nope, I just like to keep my options open


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 26, 2003)

And this is mine


----------



## Azzgunther (Aug 28, 2003)

That's a pretty sweet background.  Did you make it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 28, 2003)

No, I am not skilled at all in such things.
Found a lot of really nice backgrounds on wincustomize.com


----------



## Langley (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *And this is mine *



Can you please post that pic maybe please 1280 x 1024...please


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 28, 2003)

check out the gallery! I posted few of my fav


----------



## themacko (Aug 28, 2003)

Apparantly I goofed up my last link, so.....

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/.Public/desktop.jpg


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Sep 2, 2003)

New screencap.  Enjoy.
http://www.reallifehosting.com/~twistedm0j0/screenshots/desktop.png


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

sorry for the mess...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

at least mhy dock is clean now ::angel::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 2, 2003)

what happened to your wildcat background, gia?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

i just keep changing them often. maybe i do a panther this week..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 2, 2003)

I thought you would at least change within wildcats and not into turtles...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

Nah, I met a nice turtle


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 3, 2003)

Simple but nice...
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/OS X Plastic.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## haley (Sep 3, 2003)

hulkaros - wow, i feel like i must get really annoying, but you always have the best themes. where'd you get that plastic theme from?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haley _
> *hulkaros - wow, i feel like i must get really annoying, but you always have the best themes. where'd you get that plastic theme from? *



You surely aren't... At least not in my books! 

Anyways, here is the link:
http://www.funmac.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=80

Enjoy!

PS. If you have ANY problems locating the theme let me know ASAP...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 4, 2003)

And here is another cool theme:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/OS X Aluminum Alloy.jpg

Enjoy Aluminum Alloy Toxic (Hulk for me )...


----------



## haley (Sep 4, 2003)

haha thanks.

i was just using aluminum alloy volcano, but the menu items don't turn out all cool like that for me. hrmph.


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Sep 6, 2003)

There.  My FTP host got messed up, so here is my desktop hosted on .Mac
http://homepage.mac.com/gwheel/desktop.jpg


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuffNut2Crack _
> *There.  My FTP host got messed up, so here is my desktop hosted on .Mac
> My Desktop *



The URL should read:
http://homepage.mac.com/gwheel/desktop.jpg


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *The URL should read:
> http://homepage.mac.com/gwheel/desktop.jpg
> 
> *


Bah.  The IMG code was giving me trouble.  So I guess you can't make the text different from the link?


----------



## theyallfalll (Sep 9, 2003)

First Ever screen shot upload.


----------



## Androo (Sep 9, 2003)

i update my desktop too much so thats why i dont anymore


----------



## Trip (Sep 10, 2003)

I need some good desktop backgrounds. Maybe if I can find one I actually like I'll share a pic of my desk with you all.


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I need some good desktop backgrounds. Maybe if I can find one I actually like I'll share a pic of my desk with you all.  *



http://wallpaper.deviantart.com/

I get 99% of my wallpapers here.  Take some time to sift through the various catagories.  Some really high quality stuff here.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 28, 2003)

Here is my latest and greatest desktop:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/FindingNemo.jpg

Hope you like it!


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Cool, Hulk.

Theyallfall: where?


----------



## haley (Oct 7, 2003)

my latest:


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 13, 2003)

current


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2003)

http://images.deviantart.com/i/2003/43/f/4/A_Box_Of_Muffins_5.jpg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

403 Forbidden
You do not have permission to get URL '/i/2003/43/f/4/A_Box_Of_Muffins_5.jpg' from this server.


----------



## haley (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.deviantart.com/view/3554211/

i think that's the right link for Ricky.


----------



## jackdahi (Oct 23, 2003)

I will say people really have huge differences on how they setup their desktops.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 23, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 21, 2004)

Here is my latest:


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2004)

tc tc tc ... the married man, huh?


----------



## haley (Mar 21, 2004)

It's been a while since I've posted here.... man. My latest:



click for 1024x768


theme: FatalE by Carbon

Adium colours:

Online=Kab0ose, etc.
Away= Stine
Idle= Shera
Typing/New Msg= Reid
Idle & Away = greyish blue text

PM me for Adium theme or go the the Adium forums

*Running Applications:*

Adium 2.0 3-17 Build
Another Launcher
iTunes
Safari
Mail
DeskShade Plus
I think that's it...

*Graphics Displayed:*
Desktop pic: Guster.com - Goodies
buddy icon from same site.

Adium message background is Ryan from Guster that I found at some random site... contact me if you want to know where.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 21, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> tc tc tc ... the married man, huh?



Being married has nothing to do with being able to recognize a piece of "art" when I see one  

Still, do you like the desktop?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 21, 2004)

It's been awhile.  

Here's mine as of about two minutes ago...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2004)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> Being married has nothing to do with being able to recognize a piece of "art" when I see one
> 
> Still, do you like the desktop?



Sure I like it. Guess more than I like to admit


----------



## thisbechuck (Mar 21, 2004)

Although I think your desktops are all very cool, I am not sure what they have to do with Apple rumors...


----------



## haley (Mar 21, 2004)

"Apple News, Rumors, and *Discussion*"


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 21, 2004)

haley said:
			
		

> "Apple News, Rumors, and *Discussion*"



Yes, I'd imagine that's why this thread has survived 424 postings, in this forum, without being moved, deleted, or closed...


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 22, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Sure I like it. Guess more than I like to admit





Back to desktop business... Here is a funny one although a bit out of sync with the time 

Enjoy!


----------



## jonmichael23 (Mar 22, 2004)

wow I just went through all 29 pages of this thread....  . I will have to post my desktop later......


----------



## MacMuppet (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice desktops everyone! My but you guys are tidy eh? Really getting into 'column view'? Its just nobody seems to have much on their desktops - I just spent half an hour clearing mine up and organizing and still have more than many i've seen on here...

This is my main work machine, with a photo I took a few days ago at the Tate Modern gallery in London:
http://www.benjamino.net/cab/wdt1.jpg

...although before I had this:
http://www.benjamino.net/cab/wdt2.jpg
...which is Egmont Park in New Zealand I think, from the nasa satellite page (the url is on my other machine)
By the way the 'Eye of Saruman' icon is ARD, and the 'Clone' is iLeech...

And this is my home machine, with a shot from a London blog called Urban75:
http://www.benjamino.net/cab/hdt.jpg

Sorry about the links, didnt realize the 100k limit (they are only slightly over) and can't be arsed to resize....


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 22, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> This is my main work machine, with a photo I took a few days ago at the Tate Modern gallery in London:



What are the nice little tags on your desktop that look like bookmarks, or...?


----------



## monktus (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't think I've done mine before...


----------



## MacMuppet (Mar 22, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> What are the nice little tags on your desktop that look like bookmarks, or...?



If you mean the various coloured strips on the left, those are minimized Stickies. You can see the application in the dock next to System Prefs.
I have the same sort of deal on my home machine, but they're hidden - the icon is trasnparent in the dock (next to safari). I should have hidden them on the work machine for the grab but never mind...


----------



## mr. k (Mar 22, 2004)

Is there a link to the picture you have on your home desktop?  The night-overhead view of a city?  I would like it!


----------



## MacMuppet (Mar 23, 2004)

mr. k said:
			
		

> Is there a link to the picture you have on your home desktop?  The night-overhead view of a city?  I would like it!



http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/

...somewhere in there. Its from the Empire Stat,e that shot. On a properly calibrated monitor its breathtaking, the difference between my home and work machine is tangible....


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks, that site looks real interesting - there are all kinds of new york photos!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 23, 2004)

RPS said:
			
		

> Also nothing there.



Mine looks similar to yours. Space, Simple, etc. 

Props to Rad-E8 for the desktop pic, excellent stuff there:

www.rad-e8.com
cool desktop pics & icons


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 23, 2004)

interesting thread, i followed a similar one on a PPC site about peoples work areas (desk, computers, etc). I think the exact opposite theme follows for most people's work area: MESSY!!! There were some peoples desks down in basements with manuals and old computer monitors stacked one on top of another dangerously high! Very strange, then again, I would guess that most PPC users were Windows lemmings anyway (weird bunch). There are only a few of us who are PPC/Mac people i guess...


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's my Desktop - Synergy is the transparent iTunes window and the background is from just a few posts ago.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

You can't place an icon on that creatures logo?


----------



## gribuz (Mar 24, 2004)

> here's mine... i like NOTHING on the desktop... so i have the files set to not show up unless i tell it to...
> 
> but if i were to take it off, pretty much half of the screen would have icons on it...



omg XP and Kazaa the paaaain....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

I am wondering where that quote is from, gribuz


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is the new one:


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 28, 2004)

Another day, another desktop:


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 19, 2004)

today's desk. (an old photo of mine..)


----------



## Randman (May 24, 2004)

A simple mod, clean with an Alex Ross background. Need a better icon for the hard drive to go with the look though.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 24, 2004)

That is deeply cool Randman - I love all those grpahic novel pics - used to have loads of Danger Girl etc desktops. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Randman (May 24, 2004)

Thanks,

http://www.alexrossart.com/wallpapers.html

The one I'm using isn't there, but I did find it at one of the links. Can't remember the specific one off-hand.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 24, 2004)

Thanks! Theres plenty there to be getting on with....


----------



## Randman (May 24, 2004)

His one of the classic JLA (winter Wonder Woman in the bottom left corner with the Atom on her shoulder is my all-time fave but I didn't think it went as well with the new theme.

Oh, also check Macdesktops.com. Some Ross mods there as well. That's where I found the Kingdom Come Supes.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 24, 2004)

Good stuff Randman - yes I'd forgotten about Macdesktop.com.

Can't upload images at the mo (at work) but currently going through a 'neon' phase - try looking through Google for large images is of 'Ginza' and 'Akihbara' - electric city in Tokyo - got some huge muticoloured spreads from that....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 24, 2004)

Here is my desk


----------



## Anim8r (May 24, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> His one of the classic JLA (winter Wonder Woman in the bottom left corner with the Atom on her shoulder is my all-time fave but I didn't think it went as well with the new theme.
> 
> Oh, also check Macdesktops.com. Some Ross mods there as well. That's where I found the Kingdom Come Supes.



I whipped up a quick icon for ya.

http://homepage.mac.com/anim8me2/FileSharing91.html

It will be revised later, it is pretty much dreck... but figured it went with your desktop.


----------



## Randman (May 24, 2004)

Hey, many thanks.
  I downloaded it but the edges were cut off all around. Appreciate it though. Afterward I went through and was playing around. I changed it to my avatar here since that's also an Alex Ross.


----------



## Randman (Jun 2, 2004)

An update to my setup. Added Konfabulator and some new icons.


----------



## senne (Jun 2, 2004)

Mine


----------



## mr. k (Jun 2, 2004)

here is mine - I love my mac!

http://kao.sytes.net/desktop-expose.png

it's hosted on my machine so don't hack me or anything and I might shut this off sometime.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 2, 2004)

Wallpaper by yours truly.


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey, that's a good way to use Weather and mini-weather Widgets. What's the battery bar at the bottom left?

Oh, and couldn't connect to mr k's page.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice. Randman, I like your style. But how do you get those widgets working? I downloaded thhe iTunes remote but couldnt figure out how to install it, and likewise the weather one. 
Where do you put the file, and how do you activate it?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> What's the battery bar at the bottom left?


It's a horizontal version of this Widget, which I've not released yet.  Its siblings are here and here.  ::angel::


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

Ricky: Ahh, the horizontal one looks good. Could opt for it and alter menu meters.

MacPuppet: Thanks. When I downloaded Konfabulator, it installed itself. The widgets are in their own folder in my documents.


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jun 3, 2004)

my first desktop post, hope you like it.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Randman. Shareware eh? Could be the first one I actually contribute to if it stops wroking after a trial period - most of them I just do without (how much do you really need GUI toys?) but this loks like something I could get used to, trying it out on my work machine now....


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

I had avoided it until just recently, but I'm enjoying it and they don't seem to tax the system very much.


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 3, 2004)

this is my first ever post to the site!

though i've been following it for a while - 

i've finally decided to submit a grab of my desktop!

i hope the attachment works.

whadya all think?!


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

Welcome, but next time hide the warez before taking a screenshot.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

lol


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 11, 2004)

Here is my latest:


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

Hulk is BACK!!!!   
Nice to have you around


----------



## Randman (Jun 11, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 11, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## Randman (Aug 18, 2004)

A few tweaks. I made the DTP myself, basically merging two Alex Ross paintings into one. And I tried to make it look like Batman was farther back, giving Clark time to change. 

Basically the same as my iBook, but with lots more real estate to play with. Probably going to change it over the weekend.






Clean 

Cluttered


----------



## cigar (Aug 23, 2004)

And to add mine:


----------



## Will_Richo (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow. Cigar Where do you get all these nice features from, for example the clock/wlan indicators. The Weather info, the green battery icon is cool.....


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

konfabulator

http://www.konfabulator.com/


----------



## blue&whiteman (Sep 13, 2004)

mine at the moment on my dt system


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

What an honor for my post to be grabbed on your screenshot


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 25, 2004)

I have allways loved seeing how other people tweak their desktops. So, come on! Lets see them!




Yes, I know, its windows. But until I get my PB, its the best I can do.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess we could always show off our PC desktops... here is what my ThinkPad looks like right now.

And it is not running Windows.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2004)

One of my work Macs, scaled down pic.


----------



## Dorn (Oct 25, 2004)

Yup, and widescreen


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2004)

Use this thread:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=328044


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2004)

Just my desktop whilst working on an icon.


----------



## chevy (Jan 23, 2005)

My simplest desktop....

Picture taken with my Canon 300D.


----------



## CreativeEye (Mar 7, 2005)

recently i've gone back to basics - no fancy backgrounds etc etc - just nice and clean - i actually love those apple backgrounds...


----------



## haynesandrew (Mar 7, 2005)

BlingBling 3k12 said:
			
		

> here's mine... i like NOTHING on the desktop... so i have the files set to not show up unless i tell it to...
> 
> but if i were to take it off, pretty much half of the screen would have icons on it...


 EEEEKKK!!!  THE DEVIL!!


----------



## Randman (Mar 7, 2005)

Clean.






Clean.






And a hat trick of desktops since I can't make up my mind.


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 10, 2005)

What I've been doing to my school's computer instead of studying for midterms....

Anxiously awaiting my own PowerBook so I can add widgets...


----------



## arodweb (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## ziess (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's my BW G3 desktop in browsing mode. As stock. Background from this site actually.


----------



## Qion (Mar 15, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me where you got these pictures.......

By the way guys, I used to have a kick-ass looking Exec-style black aqua desktop with about 15 widgets running,(until my trials expired lol)


----------



## chevy (May 4, 2005)

degenerescence...


----------



## Mikuro (May 7, 2005)

I don't like to keep too many icons on my desktop. Actually, my layout hasn't changed much since OS 8 (note the "Documents" folder on my desktop, complete with icon).

I named my Mac mini Lavie, after a character from the anime series Last Exile (well, really I just liked the name). That's where my HD icon comes from. I usually change my desktop background every 15 minutes (using ChangeDesktop), but at the moment it's a picture of Alvis, another character from Last Exile. I'm really not much of a Last Exile fanboy (...honest), but right now that seems to be the theme.

(This is my third attempt to post this. Safari keeps crashing!  )


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 7, 2005)

here's mine. the background is my first attempt at a specular ball, with my face in it as a reflection.... 

at the end of a day, i like to clean the desktop back to the three orange drives, Quagmire, the boot disk, and Cleveland, a USB2 Lacie with my music on it. the ipod currently has my panther system on it.

it's quite traditional really.


----------



## ora (May 8, 2005)

From pixelgirlpresents, seems appropriate as am stuck in a typing workathon right now.


----------



## Qion (May 8, 2005)

Here's mine- Some of the pics are of lower quality/res than my actual desktop is, because of the stupid 100k limit....


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 8, 2005)

qion - what's that theme? it looks quite nice, and well, tasteful.  i've always shyed from changing them cos' theres always something horribly tacky about the home-made ones... but that's nice!


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2005)

Qion I really like that red alien theme, looks like something out of the visualizer in iTunes.


----------



## Qion (May 8, 2005)

Thanks markceltic and Lt Major Burns. The theme is "Exec" that is compatible with ShapeShifter. (You can get it off ur LimeWire Burns...)

Also, I get most of my desktops off of www.caedes.net 

There are some GREAT pictures on there, I especially like this one: http://caedes.net/Zephir.cgi?lib=Caedes::Infopage&image=Radjehuty-1097552363.jpg


----------



## Randman (May 9, 2005)

Dashboarded

Tidy


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

please tell me where to get the dilbert widget.... i've googled for ages but i can't find any!


----------



## arcing (May 9, 2005)

You not googling very hard ;o) Found this, don't know if it's the same one. http://www.ruxp.net/software.asp


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

i know.... but it wasn't on the first page of "dilbert widget"... so... i gave up... *ashamed*


----------



## Randman (May 9, 2005)

So sad.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

thank you.


----------



## riccbhard (May 9, 2005)

Note: Size has been downsized to 800x600 for file size reasons

Not much of a desktop...


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2005)

I like the desktop pic riccbhard, but I would go insane from all those icons on my beautifully clean working space


----------



## Gig' (May 9, 2005)

Here you go 

feels like halloween ;-)


----------



## riccbhard (May 9, 2005)

Qion, Yea it's time for spring cleaning


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

riccbhard.... i notice you have a _script_ for emptying the trash. is this the height of complete lethargy?  i mean, it's like ctrl-click (or right-click) and click...


----------



## Randman (May 10, 2005)

Dirty.

Tidy. 

Normal.


----------



## riccbhard (May 10, 2005)

Lt Major Burns, Well, I am quite lazy, and I even have a two button mouse . So I make a quick AppleScript:

Tell Application "Finder"
Activate
Empty Trash
End Tell

Note: No conformation, make sure that there is nothing you want in the trash .


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 10, 2005)

lol.... lazy buggar!


----------



## riccbhard (May 11, 2005)

Update....
Note: Downsized to 800x600 and reduced quality for file size restrictions.


----------



## ziess (May 12, 2005)

Well here's my main machine (an eMac) that's been hacked to run at 1600x1200 rather than the stock 1280x960.


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2005)

Ha! I told you how to do that! 

Oh, and congrats on your 200th post!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 12, 2005)

how stable is it at that res? also, what's the refresh rate? is it 80+?


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2005)

When I did it, the screen was stable, but the RR was @ 60hz. Little too flickery for my taste, but it looks like its working for ziess.


----------



## riccbhard (May 12, 2005)

Yea, 60Hz is bad for me.


----------



## Reality (May 13, 2005)

Here is mine. I'll just give a link so that it's size wont be a burden to 56kers. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/v499/Jedediah/?action=view&current=Picture11.jpg


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2005)

Sweet picture... I noticed that I got a pop-under with that link the first time I clicked it.


----------



## Reality (May 14, 2005)

Haha thanks. I found that sweet honey when just doing a google search. I love abstract wallpapers. My Mac will randomly change my background with one even 15 mins. Hey, if you ever want that one just let me know. I'll put it on Photobucket for ya and you can take it from there.


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 14, 2005)

yeah, i got the pop-under too. 
how are those things coming in if 'block pop-ups' is enabled? is it different like spawning child windows or something?


----------



## Randman (May 14, 2005)

Java script maybe? Pithhlemt is a good way to kill them. Enable site preferences.


----------



## Qion (May 15, 2005)

I think they use an underlying layer of Flash-based animation in your browser to appear even when you have "Block pop-ups" enabled. Also, I thought Pithhelmet caused some bugs in Safari....


----------



## Randman (May 16, 2005)

Latest version of pith works great. No slowdown either.


----------



## Randman (May 18, 2005)

"Don, don, don, don-da-don, don-da-don!"]"Don, don, don, don-da-don, don-da-don!"


----------



## Randman (Jun 1, 2005)

Untidy. 

Dashboarded.


----------



## Qion (Jun 4, 2005)

Randman, if you're still there- How do you get all of those smaller informational objects to appear in your menu bar? It's hard to tell from the low-res picture, but it looks like you have the user percentage of processor usage, system usage, TX rate, etc. It would be nice to have those there. 

I'm using Tiger now.


----------



## Qion (Jun 4, 2005)

Not too much new here. Transparent Dock, clean desktop, abstract desktop pic.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jun 4, 2005)

I think what you're looking for is menu meters.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10451


----------



## dimebagmatt (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, i like the mushrooms


----------



## Randman (Jun 5, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> Randman, if you're still there- How do you get all of those smaller informational objects to appear in your menu bar? It's hard to tell from the low-res picture, but it looks like you have the user percentage of processor usage, system usage, TX rate, etc. It would be nice to have those there.
> 
> I'm using Tiger now.


Yes, MenuMeters. Some of the best freeware out there.


----------



## Qion (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. Menumeters is great.


----------



## Randman (Jun 15, 2005)

Inspired by Batman Begins.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, I haven't added any shots to this thread in quite a while... so here is a recent change of desktop for my PowerMac 7500.



​


----------



## Randman (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Randman (Jun 24, 2005)

Racer X, nice to hear from you again. Thought all the oldies had departed. Where did you get that desktop picture?


----------



## RacerX (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still kickin' around the place. I pop up from time to time. 



			
				Randman said:
			
		

> Where did you get that desktop picture?



Well, the starships are renderings of the GC model of the USS Defiant from Star Trek Enterprise (I found them here). The background is from here and then I used Photoshop to put all the elements together to make the scene.

I wanted something dramatic for the 7500 as I just added the second display last weekend. 

Before adding the second display, this was what my desktop looked like on that system...



​
...which is another example of me playing with Photoshop.


----------



## mw84 (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 24, 2005)

Here comes mine. The wallpaper is for Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 24, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Well, the starships are renderings of the GC model of the USS Defiant from Star Trek Enterprise (I found them here). The background is from here and then I used Photoshop to put all the elements together to make the scene.
> 
> I wanted something dramatic for the 7500 as I just added the second display last weekend.
> 
> ...



Would you upload those here?


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RacerX (Jun 24, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> Would you upload those here?



Are we talking about the original Defiant renders or the desktop images that I made from them?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 25, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't added any shots to this thread in quite a while... so here is a recent change of desktop for my PowerMac 7500.



Hey RacerX. Good to see that your 7500 is still alive and kicking. Rhapsody is still running smooth on mine.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 25, 2005)

Nummi_G4 said:
			
		

> Hey RacerX. Good to see that your 7500 is still alive and kicking. Rhapsody is still running smoothe on mine.


Yeah, it is a great little system. 

I currently have two 8500s and a PowerTower Pro 225 in storage and had been considering moving everything to one of those systems, but when I was doing the modification a week ago I realized that (currently) I have something of an emotional attachment to the 7500.

I went through the same set of emotions with my 7100. But in the end, the fact that the 8100 had more memory capacity won out. I didn't something I hadn't done before with that switch... I used the name of my 7100 for the 8100 (I usually assign names to hardware and don't use them again on another system until I no longer own the original system).

Plus I been using the 7500 a ton more this week than I have in the last couple years. Usually I do everything on my ThinkPad. It may be slower, and not have as much of a software selection, but I could take it with me to work on stuff and it usually goes with me when I go see clients.

Now with the added real-estate on the 7500, it has a definite advantage when working on my projects over the ThinkPad (unless I'm away from home of course).

Anyways... it is great to know I'm not the only Rhapsody user left.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Are we talking about the original Defiant renders or the desktop images that I made from them?


The ones you did, they are great.


----------



## Randman (Jul 8, 2005)

A sunset on Mars, taken by one of the Rovers.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 8, 2005)

i. want. my own. net connection. for. my. mac.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's mine, the "insane" one i have on my desktop during finals 


Had to scale it down to post for some reason...oh well


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i. want. my own. net connection. for. my. mac.



Well, since Burns opened that can of worms.... here's my Windoze desktop at work. 

I will post shots of my other desktops once I'm home.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)

do non-Macs count?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, it never mentioend anything about Macintosh desktops or Mac OS desktops...it was just assumed. 

Besides, I have some Mac OS 9 and Debian/PPC Gnome screenies from my StarMax as well as System 7.6.1 from my Quadra....I might even include the one from my PowerBook Duo 230.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

Here are the rest:
1. StarMax 4000 MT running Debian/ppc "sarge" w/ GNOME.
2. StarMax 4000 MT running Mac OS 9.1
3. Quadra 650 running System 7.6.1

I'll try to include that Duo 230 screenie soon


----------



## Randman (Jul 9, 2005)

No. This is a Mac site. No one gives a damn about stupid windows desktops. Go to aqua-soft of somewhere for that cr ap.


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes. Windows desktops are generally very boring.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, the question posted (if you check in the first post on this thread) didn't specify _Mac OS X_ desktops.  And unfortunately, not everyone that enjoys Macs and this site owns a Mac.  The ones I have are a bit old, but they are Macs.  And I love Macs.  If you look early on into the post, many others have posted their Windows desktops because that is what the thread said, "Post Your Desktop."  This doesn't mean they hate Apple, the Mac, or Mac OS.  And those that have posted their Windows desktops have also posted their Mac ones as well.  So there's no need for the hostility.  Most Mac users use lots of operating systems, so to come off with statements like that only makes it feel like one of those childish Windows forums, which this place is most DEFINITELY not.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2005)

I said I would do it, so here it is...

My PowerBook Duo 230 desktop picture.  ::ha::


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 9, 2005)

A Mac is a Mac, regardless of age.  As for Windows desktops, it doesn't matter - not worth getting vexed about it, but they aren't really interesting and I guess this IS a Mac site..  then again, if it's Windows running on a Mac we have a grey area.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 10, 2005)

This IS true, but again, not everyone visits this site on a Mac, nor do people visit PC sites on a PC.  We use our _computers_ to access the Internet, and again it was _assumed_ that only Mac desktops would be posted.  I wasn't the only one that posted a non-Mac OS X desktop (if you look throughout the thread), and I'm sure I'm not the only one that did so who prefers Macs over Windows PCs.  Consider that I only posted it AFTER seeing more than a few posts of non-Mac/non-Mac OS desktops, and it wasn't a big deal then.  What got me was that off-the-cuff post which was truly unnecessary.  We all love using Macs and that's what matters.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 10, 2005)

It's not a problem my friend, only 1s and 0s as my old boss would say, I'm going to post some DOS/ViewMax and OS/2 shots


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 10, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> It's not a problem my friend, only 1s and 0s as my old boss would say, I'm going to post some DOS/ViewMax and OS/2 shots



HehHEHe....You know, I had actually thought of that...  Looking forward to it..

I especially loved the Rhapsody screenshots from RacerX.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's my current desktop and some of the other heretical desktops I use.


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2005)

A sunset on Mars, taken by one of the Rovers. 

And this should make me Mr. 3,000!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, I know.. need to clean the desktop (and the room)


----------



## themacnut (Jul 18, 2005)

My desktop. The background I got from http://www.macdesktops.com . I'll post again when I change by desktop background or do a major rearranging of the icons.


----------



## themacnut (Jul 21, 2005)

My desktop with Dashboard Widgets showing.


----------



## juriks (Jul 29, 2005)

here is mine...

http://www.desktoprating.com//index.php?id=264


----------



## Qion (Jul 29, 2005)

That's one of the better Windows desktop's I've seen. I like the things at the top of the screen that link to various folders and programs.


----------



## Reality (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah its not bad. Where did you get that background?


----------



## RacerX (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is my latest change of desktop...



​


----------



## themacnut (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice!!! Did you get that off the Nasa site?


----------



## mw84 (Aug 5, 2005)

New Tiger desktop:


----------



## arkanoid (Aug 5, 2005)

please dont tell me you did that... or your just amazing @ graphics design! Nice anyway!


----------



## Convert (Aug 5, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> New Tiger desktop:



I want that wallpaper.



			
				RacerX said:
			
		

> Here is my latest change of desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I also want that wallpaper.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 5, 2005)

themacnut said:
			
		

> Nice!!! Did you get that off the Nasa site?


  Sorta... it is a composite of four different images.

Most of the shuttle came from here, the background is from here and the ISS image is from here.

I completed the shuttle using an image scanned in from the book _Entering Space_ and then modified it to match the lighting and angle in Photoshop.

I have to spend time doing things like this every so often to keep in practice.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 5, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> I also want that wallpaper.


 Okay... you can find it here.


----------



## mw84 (Aug 5, 2005)

No I didn't make it. You can get it here: http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php along with a load of others.


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 20, 2005)

An online friend living in Iceland took this pic while flying over Iceland, would you beleive it's night time when it was taken?


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 21, 2005)

That's gorgeous photo, can't wait till i get to take a REAL vacation and get of the states for a while.

First Trip : Cancun or the Bahamas...

still youngin


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, after all these years, I can finally post a Mac OS X screenie. 

This is from my iMac G5 17" widescreen.


----------



## ziess (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's my latest on my G3.


----------



## gwynarion (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## The Memory Hole (Sep 30, 2005)

For my desktop, I just used one of the standard black and white ones included with Mac OS X. For my icons, I used the Xpack icon set (though I later modified other application icons to also fit the theme of grey/black/white/red). For my Adium contact list, I used the iPhoto contact style.

... yeah, pretty standard except for the icons ... but I love the reds and greys ...


----------



## baggss (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2005)

Just thought I'd give an updated look at my desktop.  Screenshot 1 is of my main monitor, and screenshot 2 is of the extended desktop on the 2nd monitor.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 2, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd give an updated look at my desktop.  Screenshot 1 is of my main monitor, and screenshot 2 is of the extended desktop on the 2nd monitor.


Wow! So creative, and colorful! You should be an artist    

Here's my current desktop click me


----------



## kainjow (Oct 2, 2005)

Hehe Ok just to angrify people I will post my PC setup too (my gaming comp) 

see it here


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 2, 2005)

heres' my current set-up. clean and dignified.

http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/7978/picture56fb.jpg


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

What are those play/pause controls you have in your menubar?


----------



## kainjow (Oct 10, 2005)

It looks like M-Beat to me..


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 10, 2005)

that would be synergy, a little itunes controller app, and the best one i've found IMO.  it lets you bind any keys to itunes controls, regardless of whether itunes is 'active', for example i can hit F13 for play/pause at any time. i have F5 and F7 for track back/next, F6 for show song info (uses growl, and amazon/google to find artwork), and F8 for showing/hiding itunes.

the little menubar controller is also useful, and can be skinned.  these were the most tasteful, i found, matching the look of tiger very well.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 10, 2005)

that would be synergy, a little itunes controller app, and the best one i've found IMO.  it lets you bind any keys to itunes controls, regardless of whether itunes is 'active', for example i can hit F13 for play/pause at any time. i have F5 and F7 for track back/next, F6 for show song info (uses growl, and amazon/google to find artwork), and F8 for showing/hiding itunes.

the little menubar controller is also useful, and can be skinned.  these were the most tasteful, i found, matching the look of tiger very well.

i've just looked at M-beat, which looks to be the exact same thing, but with more features and more expensive.  Synergy, though works great for me.


----------



## smithy (Oct 10, 2005)

My desktop.

Clicky


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 10, 2005)

^^^^^^forbidden^^^


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^forbidden^^^


Yup, forbidden. That thing looks cool though, whatever it is.


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 10, 2005)

http://img433.imageshack.us/my.php?image=you34ld.jpg

i don't know how to do thumbnails.


----------



## smithy (Oct 11, 2005)

Veljo said:
			
		

> Yup, forbidden. That thing looks cool though, whatever it is.



Forbidden mine? Ah must be deviant art being a little bitch, i already had it on ther so i thought i could hotlink it. But well then.

Clickerty


----------



## mw84 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's my new one .


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 12, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> Here's my new one .




are u a girls, cause i see a lot of girls who wear paul frank. kinda gay


----------



## mw84 (Oct 12, 2005)

No I'm not a 'girls', I didn't realize Paul Frank was gender specific. Was that comment meant to be offensive? If so, I'm more offended by your literacy to be honest. 

Anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, highlight the comment where you'll see 'kinda gay' whited out, mature.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 13, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> Anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, highlight the comment where you'll see 'kinda gay' whited out
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> mature.


Indeed... 

Let's have less of the snide remarks towards other members, iKiller484.


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 13, 2005)

sry wasn't meant to be offensive, i just always see girls wering paul frank, never see guys, but i live CA, so it could be diff here.


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 8, 2005)

This is my desktop at work. The guy on the photo is my cat, Loki.


----------



## sgould (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/freefun/wallpaper/


----------



## Gig' (Nov 12, 2005)

The one I'm using @ mom ...


----------



## dibble90 (Jan 8, 2006)

heres my powerbook's desktop!

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/dibblephotos/Misc Hosted Pics/4ab920fa.jpg


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 8, 2006)

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4282/picture11443005wl.jpg


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 10, 2006)

I just love fractal art!

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2528/desktop5dj.jpg


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> I just love fractal art!
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2528/desktop5dj.jpg



 MY EYES!!!! MY EEEEYYYES!!!!!!

(just kidding....actually, the background I have almost looks like a part of the female anatamy according to my wife....must be a Freudian thing... )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 10, 2006)

> (...actually, the background I have almost looks like a part of the female anatamy according to my wife....must be a Freudian thing... )



Since you mention that, my desktop image does have some erotic implications; I didn't consciously realize it until now.......ohh, I'm getting rather aroused....er, never mind!


----------



## Gig' (Jan 27, 2006)

My farewell to PPC


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2006)

Gig', that's an awesome background!  Where did you find it?  Did you make it yourself?  I would LOVE something like that in green.


----------



## Gig' (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi found it through Melablog.it > gave me the tip to look here : 

http://www.zlog.it/page1/page5/page5.html

Italians Do it Better ? if you need some help with this Italian site PM I'l translate 4 U

N'Joy


----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 31, 2006)

sirstaunch said:
			
		

>


Is mine showing to others? It was when I published, rewrote the link which was the same, still not showing for me here


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2006)

_Love_ that wallpaper, Burns!  The one with the Dock....really sweet!


----------



## Amie (Jan 31, 2006)

For all you OS 10.3.9 Panther lovers.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 1, 2006)

This is the most recent change of desktop on any of my systems...





_click to enlarge_​


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> This is the most recent change of desktop on any of my systems...



Is that NeXTSTEP on a NeXT box or OPENSTEP?  I would love to get my hands on OPENSTEP to play with on an x86 box (I already have OS X, so please don't say that ).  You know of where I can look into that?  Thanks.


----------



## Amie (Feb 1, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> This is the most recent change of desktop on any of my systems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ... that's a weird one. Where *is* everything? LOL


----------



## Amie (Feb 1, 2006)

OK, let me try this again:

This is for all you Panther lovers out there.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2006)

Amie, you're basically looking at the grandaddy of OS X there.  It's called NeXTSTEP and was made by NeXT which was a company started by Apple's very own Steve Jobs after he was ousted from Apple in the late 80s.  He was ahead of his time with this one: a UNIX operating system easy enough to use by everyone.  In a nutshell, Steve Jobs basically took his OS and integrated a lot of the good things from the Mac OS (desktop icons, Finder, etc.) giving us Mac OS X.  Short and sweet (and doesn't do it justice), but that's basically it.

Here's more info on NeXT:
http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=4042&page=1


BTW, nice screenie.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 1, 2006)

it's an interesting read, that.  one thing i did notice, was this:

http://www.levenez.com/NeXTSTEP/NeXTstation_4.jpg

it's the inside of the a NeXTstation, and bear more than a slight reseblance to the layout and cleanliness of this...

http://www.macdiscount.com/pictures/G5_imac_inside.jpg


----------



## RacerX (Feb 1, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that's a weird one. Where *is* everything? LOL


Well, nixgeek covered the first part... though I would have linked to my NEXTSTEP and OPENSTEP Resource Page (but I'm a little bias ;p ).

As for where everything is... the old NeXT dock wasn't that great at handling a lot of apps... so I use a dock replacement that gives me different levels (the one in the first image is for my internet apps... OmniWeb, Mail and RBrowser), this one is my main set of apps...




_click to enlarge_​

And this is what my PowerBook desktop looks like... as you can see I tend to keep my environments pretty similar to each other. 




_click to enlarge_​


----------



## RacerX (Feb 1, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Is that NeXTSTEP on a NeXT box or OPENSTEP?  I would love to get my hands on OPENSTEP to play with on an x86 box (I already have OS X, so please don't say that ).  You know of where I can look into that?  Thanks.


It is OPENSTEP 4.2 running on my IBM ThinkPad 760ED. I have two hard drives, a 2 GB drive for OPENSTEP and a 6 GB drive for Rhapsody, which I can switch out in a matter of seconds. Usually it is running Rhapsody (which is set up for most of the things I need for my consulting work) but when I'm doing mathematics I pop in the OPENSTEP drive (mainly for using Geomview).

As for NEXTSTEP, I have a VirtualPC image of NEXTSTEP 3.3 that I use when answering support questions that I get (these shots are from VPC), but most everything that can run in NEXTSTEP 3.3 can be run in OPENSTEP 4.x. 

It has been harder and harder to find OPENSTEP these days. It pops up on ebay every so often, and I think it is still being sold over at Black Hole.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2006)

RacerX - I see you also get your wall paper at Plasma Design.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> It is OPENSTEP 4.2 running on my IBM ThinkPad 760ED. I have two hard drives, a 2 GB drive for OPENSTEP and a 6 GB drive for Rhapsody, which I can switch out in a matter of seconds. Usually it is running Rhapsody (which is set up for most of the things I need for my consulting work) but when I'm doing mathematics I pop in the OPENSTEP drive (mainly for using Geomview).
> 
> As for NEXTSTEP, I have a VirtualPC image of NEXTSTEP 3.3 that I use when answering support questions that I get (these shots are from VPC), but most everything that can run in NEXTSTEP 3.3 can be run in OPENSTEP 4.x.
> 
> It has been harder and harder to find OPENSTEP these days. It pops up on ebay every so often, and I think it is still being sold over at Black Hole.




Good to know, thanks RacerX.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 2, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> RacerX - I see you also get your wall paper at Plasma Design.


Yeah, the guy is awesome!


----------



## Amie (Feb 2, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Amie, you're basically looking at the grandaddy of OS X there.  It's called NeXTSTEP and was made by NeXT which was a company started by Apple's very own Steve Jobs after he was ousted from Apple in the late 80s.  He was ahead of his time with this one: a UNIX operating system easy enough to use by everyone.  In a nutshell, Steve Jobs basically took his OS and integrated a lot of the good things from the Mac OS (desktop icons, Finder, etc.) giving us Mac OS X.  Short and sweet (and doesn't do it justice), but that's basically it.
> 
> Here's more info on NeXT:
> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=4042&page=1
> ...



Thank you. I like it, too. 

Well, your description of NeXTSTEP sounds like the best OS of all the best OSs. Which brings me to the obvious question of: Where *is* it? I mean, I've been using Macs for a while now, and I've never heard of it. Until now. Why isn't this OS shipped with Apple computers if it's so good?


----------



## Amie (Feb 2, 2006)

While the desktop images are very cool looking, I think I prefer the Dock in OS X better than the setup in NeXT.


----------



## Amie (Feb 2, 2006)

Plasma Design has some pretty neat images, but you have to be a member and it costs money. Pfffttt.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

NeXT and their OS were ahead of their time back then.  Unfortunately, their machines were too expensive (sometimes more than Macs back then and Macs back then were expensive as well), and from what I can tell not many companies made software for them, and we all know what happens when a great operating system doesn't have the software support. (For the record, BeOS would have been the successor to Classic had it not been for Jobs convincing Apple's then-CEO Gil Amelio.  This and some bad business decisions killed BeOS).

NeXT is basically OS X before it was OS X.  RacerX can definitely elaborate more on this since he's used NeXTSTEP in all its iterations up until its current version, OS X Tiger. 

So anyways, back on topic....I would post my screenie but I haven't changed it since my last post.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 2, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Well, your description of NeXTSTEP sounds like the best OS of all the best OSs. Which brings me to the obvious question of: Where *is* it? I mean, I've been using Macs for a while now, and I've never heard of it. Until now.


Well, let us not forget that we are talking about (in the case of my screenshot) an operating system from 1996... it's 10 years old now.

More importantly, NeXT was locked out of the desktop market.

Back when Jobs lost the position of CEO at Apple, he didn't actually leave right away. He was still around on campus but with little or no power. So having access to anyone at Apple, he collected together a number of the best people from the Macintosh development team and set off to start NeXT Computer.

Needless to say, Apple wasn't very happy about this. They sued NeXT and Jobs. The suit was settled with the agreement that NeXT would not hire anyone else from Apple for at least one year and that NeXT would never compete in Apple's core market... desktop computers. This forced NeXT to sell their systems as workstations.

The price of the systems started out pretty high, but became more reasonable as time went on. Comparing the prices between machines from NeXT and Apple (with comparable features) from 1991:*NeXTstation* (68040 at 25MHz, 8 MB of RAM, 105 MB hard drive, 2 bit (black & white) 17" display, Ethernet) *$4,995.00*
*Macintosh IIsi* (68030 at 20MHz, 5 MB of RAM, 80 MB hard drive, 8 bit 12" display, LocalTalk) *$5,097.00*

*NeXTstation Color* (68040 at 25MHz, 12 MB of RAM, 105 MB hard drive, 16 bit (color) 17" display, Ethernet) *$7,995.00*
*Macintosh IIci* (68030 at 20MHz, 4 MB of RAM, 80 MB hard drive, 8 bit 13" display, LocalTalk) *$7,897.00*​On the other hand, when NeXT hardware went away, the price of the operating system on any platform was still pretty high...*NEXTSTEP 3.3* (single user license) *about $820.00*
*System 7.5* (single user license) *about $100.00*
*A/UX 3.0.1* (single user license) *about $795.00*​But this was before Linux had taken off, so $800-$900 was about average for a Unix based operating system at the time (NEXTSTEP used 4.3BSD while A/UX was using a modified version of System V Release 2).



Okay... that was most likely more than what people wanted to know.



> Why isn't this OS shipped with Apple computers if it's so good?


Well... it does in a way. Apple acquired NeXT, OPENSTEP (which was the name for the fourth version of NEXTSTEP) became the foundation of Apple's Rhapsody operating system (Rhapsody is basically the name of the fifth version of NEXTSTEP), and after removing parts that had license restrictions (which created Darwin), Rhapsody became Mac OS X (Mac OS X Developer Preview 1 looks and acts identical to all previous Rhapsody releases, Mac OS X didn't start to look like, well, _Mac OS X_ until Developer Preview 3)... and Mac OS X currently ships with all Apple computers. 


To keep this on the screenshot topic... here is a shot of my main Rhapsody system at work.




_click to enlarge_​


----------



## Amie (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, dang. Y'all sure do know a lot about computers.


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice one RacerX, now I know a bit more about OS X and where that Apple Cube design came from.

I have no desktop pictures to post, it's just boring dark grey. sometimes
I change it to plain aqua blue or tiger stripes when I get sick of the grey
but it's mostly dark grey when I'm working


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Well, dang. Y'all sure do know a lot about computers.



You mean you didn't notice the tape over our glasses???  Heck, my pens almost fell out of my protector just now reading this!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

ergo proxy said:
			
		

> Nice one RacerX, now I know a bit more about OS X and where that Apple Cube design came from.
> 
> I have no desktop pictures to post, it's just boring dark grey. sometimes
> I change it to plain aqua blue or tiger stripes when I get sick of the grey
> but it's mostly dark grey when I'm working




Nothing wrong with a minimalist look.  Post it anyways...


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a minimalist look.  Post it anyways...



after viewing everyone's cool looking desktops? a bit too minimalist plus
someone already posted a plain dark grey one


----------



## Amie (Feb 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> You mean you didn't notice the tape over our glasses???  Heck, my pens almost fell out of my protector just now reading this!


See, I've always liked that look. I'd get the tape and pocket protector myself, but I just don't think I'm cool enough to pull it off.


----------



## Amie (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's another:


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Amie (Feb 8, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

>



Oh, my Lord... What the HECK is all THAT? I'm twitching, man. Too ... much ... clutter!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

New meaning to the word "multitasking" eh?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm currently working in flash, into which i'm placing images created in both photoshop and illustrator.  you can also see iphoto, which is used in conjunction with the adobe apps, itunes is also on constantly, a few finder windows, a few safari windows and also adium.  its just my work space on Exposé.


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

Multitask ... and multiclutter.

I didn't realize it was an Expose. Now I feel a little better. If it wasn't for Expose, you'd never find anything in that mess. LOL


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 9, 2006)

i use my machine to it's full.  this thing slows down.  see sig. specs.


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i use my machine to it's full.  this thing slows down.  see sig. specs.


*swoons*

I feel like I'm in a movie theater!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you please pass the popcorn???


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

*sits back, props her feet up, and passes the popcorn to Nixgeek*

*shouts over the volume*

Hey, Lt. Major, can you turn it up a little?!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 9, 2006)

i don't get it.


----------



## chels (Feb 9, 2006)

heres mine, pretty boring


----------



## chels (Feb 9, 2006)

whoops forgot to upload lol


----------



## Amie (Feb 10, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i don't get it.


LOL

Methinks the clutter is cluttering his brain.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 10, 2006)

what brain? i'm a graphic desinger...


----------



## Amie (Feb 11, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> what brain? i'm a graphic desinger...



Your left half.


----------



## Amie (Feb 12, 2006)

If you're an M.C. Escher fan, you'll appreciate this one:


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 12, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> If you're an M.C. Escher fan, you'll appreciate this one:



Very cool desktop! Very trippy indeed. And that's coming from someone who is drug free


----------



## Amie (Feb 12, 2006)

Snaffle said:
			
		

> Very cool desktop! Very trippy indeed. And that's coming from someone who is drug free


Absolutely. Me, too. Don't need drugs to appreciate something like that. I'd rather have a clear mind when observing, pondering...


----------



## Amie (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, OK ... last one, I promise. Just wanted to show off my baby.


----------



## Qion (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the MC Escher background, but honestly how do you get any work done? 

I have some great artwork and different assorted abstracts, but they're just so darn distracting when you're trying to merge a layer in Photoshop...


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's my current desktop. I have a big collection of desktop backgrounds, so I change it often (ChangeDesktop rocks, by the way). This one is based on R.O.D TV, an anime series.

Edit: Wow. Have you looked at the first few pages of this thread lately? OS X sure was ugly back in 2002. I forgot just how different it looked back then. It's like they're pounding me on the head with those stripes....


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 16, 2006)

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f319/six_seconds_tom/Picture-12.jpg

the irony being the the pictures are on the wrong monitors....


----------



## Amie (Feb 17, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> I like the MC Escher background, but honestly how do you get any work done?
> 
> I have some great artwork and different assorted abstracts, but they're just so darn distracting when you're trying to merge a layer in Photoshop...


Easy. When I'm working, I can't see my desktop image. And sometimes, when my brain is fogged from working too long, I just press F11 and all the windows disappear and reveal my desktop image ... and I just relax and lose myself in the M.C. Escher image. It helps to clear my head.


----------



## Amie (Feb 17, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f319/six_seconds_tom/Picture-12.jpg
> 
> the irony being the the pictures are on the wrong monitors....


OK, what am I missing? I don't get it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 17, 2006)

look at my signature, then look at the picture again ...


----------



## Qion (Feb 18, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> look at my signature, then look at the picture again ...



I actually think that is quite funny; I would be doing the same thing if my monitors were a bit "prettier". 

http://www.andovercg.com/ebay/images/nit-0168.jpg

^^too lazy to take my own picture^^


----------



## Amie (Feb 18, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> look at my signature, then look at the picture again ...


Your signature is in a different language.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 22, 2006)

mine changes every 5 mins.  it is a selection of different anime desktops from sailor moon, cardcaptor sakura, ah my goddess, and some others.


----------



## Canada-Man (Feb 23, 2006)

My desktop is very simple, but yet means something. If I get rich and I buy a 2006 Impala SS, it will become my new desktop.


----------



## tomdkat (Feb 23, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Well, let us not forget that we are talking about (in the case of my screenshot) an operating system from 1996... it's 10 years old now.


Hey RacerX, a friend of mine still has a NeXT workstation that he still uses today and loves to death!  Everytime I see it in action, my heart melts.  

I'm primarily a Linux user but I've always loved the NeXTSTEP OS.  

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (Feb 23, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> This is the most recent change of desktop on any of my systems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is simply amazing.  First, you're a NeXT guy, then you've got the *same* wallpaper I had about a month ago.  Talk about a small world.  

This shot is Enlightenment running on Linux.  Some say the next major release of Enlightenment will be the "OS X interface on Unix".  

Peace...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2006)

isn't OS X the OS X environment on UNIX?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 23, 2006)

My desktop? Generic apple.. stuff. My real desktop is a bit more interesting (but still boring)

Yeah, and isn't OS X UNIX based? Thats why it's so secure and stuff? The hidden filesystem reminds me of my linux computer..


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2006)

tomdkat said:
			
		

> Wow, this is simply amazing.  First, you're a NeXT guy, then you've got the *same* wallpaper I had about a month ago.  Talk about a small world.
> 
> This shot is Enlightenment running on Linux.  Some say the next major release of Enlightenment will be the "OS X interface on Unix".
> 
> Peace...


Enlightenment reminds me a little of Eazel's Nautilus.



			
				Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> isn't OS X the OS X environment on UNIX?


_and_​


			
				eric2006 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and isn't OS X UNIX based? Thats why it's so secure and stuff? The hidden filesystem reminds me of my linux computer..


Mach was developed as it's own OS, but the developers of it used major elements of BSD to provide an interface for it (rather than starting from scratch and developing their own).

NEXTSTEP started out using 4.3BSD. which continued on through OPENSTEP 4.2. Rhapsody used 4.4BSD (with elements from OpenBSD and NetBSD), and Mac OS X (Darwin) uses elements of both 4.4BSD Lite and FreeBSD.

At one point BSD was set to become the free Unix for everyone, but it got caught up in a law suit with AT&T... the suit was settled (basically the Regents of the University of California won), but by that point Linux had already gotten a good foot hold in the open source community.

Apple owns a license for System V Release 2.2 (from A/UX), but System V (which is the foundations of the other systems I use... IRIX and Solaris) has a bunch of license restrictions and is at the heart of the SCO controversy (even though I'm pretty sure I can find the documentation where Caldara, which is now SCO, released the source code for System I, III, IV and early System V under a _BSD like_ license).

Historical note on A/UX... even though it was using SVR2.2, Apple included parts of SVR3, SVR4 and 4.3BSD in A/UX. They just didn't have a license to sell A/UX *as* SVR4.

And pretty much any of the Unix based systems can be UNIX... it is just expensive to do so.

For example, IRIX 6.5 is _UNIX_® under the Open Group's earlier UNIX standard, but if SGI were to release IRIX 6.6 or even 7.x they would have to requalify under the most current standard to continue to use the name _UNIX_®. The most current version of IRIX is 6.5.28 (from fall of last year), the first release of 6.5 was back in 1998.

That is one reason why Apple has not attempted to go the extra step to make Mac OS X _UNIX_® under the Open Group's UNIX standard. It is enough to be Unix by the communities standard.


----------



## Amie (Feb 24, 2006)

Canada-Man said:
			
		

> My desktop is very simple, but yet means something. If I get rich and I buy a 2006 Impala SS, it will become my new desktop.


Oh, hell yes, it means something. I can totally appreciate your desktop image, man! I'm a HUGE Chevy fan and currently own a Malibu. Used to be called a Chevelle. Best darn muscle cars in the history of automobiles, IMO. Impalas are sweet, too! Hey, if we both get rich, we can race: Your Impala against my 1970 Chevelle/Malibu with a customized V10 Viper engine.


----------



## tomdkat (Feb 24, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> isn't OS X the OS X environment on UNIX?


Not in the same context as my Enlightenment comment since 





			
				Enlightenment website said:
			
		

> It also remains highly portable, with ports avalible for Linux on all platforms, FreeBSD, IRIX, Solaris X86 and Sparc, HP-UX, AIX, OS/2, and more.


 Attached is a screenshot of Enlightenment running on Solaris 7.  You're looking at Opera and IE running natively on Solaris (SPARC).

Peace...


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

tomdkat said:
			
		

> You're looking at Opera and IE running natively on Solaris


IE? Yuck.

Linux rocks, though. I have my old 600 mhz fedora laptop loaded up with a new battery, and it's like a modern windows laptop.


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 24, 2006)

I have yet to learn Linux, but I've been playing around with the linux distro called SuSE.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 25, 2006)

apparently that isn't a good example, and may put you off.  google for Ubuntu, which is a very well developed Linux distro, and they also let you have free disks shipped to you for free!

doesn't work with a G5 though...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

The Ubuntu guys have a PPC version that should work with the G5.  You just have to specify powerpc64 if I'm not mistaken.  Before the installation, you have to hit tab during the bootloader to see the kernel options for continuing the installation.


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2006)

This is what I do my work on! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> This is what I do my work on! Isn't it exciting?



Dude....very cool setup!  I don't know if you saw mine.....I had posted it some time back.  I have two synths setup.  The only issue is software.  I used to use Master Tracks Pro under Classic, but now I don't have anything to use under OS X.  I've tried Master Tracks under Classic mode, but it doesn't work well and locks up.

The only difference now is that I have a Linux PC underneath my desk along with my iMac G5 and the Quadra 650.  I have installed LMMS but I need to connect the MIDI interface to it.  Currently, I'm just using GarageBand but since it doesn't allow for MIDI out, it's not that useful to me beyond what is internal to the iMac and GB.

I think I do have a copy of some sequencing software for OS X, but I haven't made the effort to look for it.


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks! I would love two synth arrays.. 
I haven't personally used LMMS... what you see on my screen is Ableton Live. It's awesome for doing live DJ'ing and things of the such, but I would personally use Garageband over Live for actual song creation. Of course it's always possible to sample your session in Live, but the arrangment view is a bit iffy. 

Multiple monitors is great; I would have to say I'd rather use a Mac, a keyboard, a couple screens, and a piece of sequencing software than a complicated mixing rack.

(Btw, if you could scrounge it up, I would like to see your workstation)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, it looks as though I posted my workstation in the "Post a pic of your mac setup" thread.  Here's the link to my post with pictures.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1278050&postcount=6

The only difference now is that the Celeron D 335 PC running Slackware is right underneath the keyboard tray which itself is located under the Bluetooth keyboard of the iMac G5.


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2006)

That is funny in a sort of sequential historical way... you have a 2Ghz iMac alongside a Quadra 650 and a Duo 230, hahaha. 

Do you have a specific genre of music that you play, create professional music, or just have synths to satisfy your own interest in music? Personally, I have this setup 1. To practice after music theory class and 2. To entertain my persona and friends


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I haven't done anything professionally.  I have played for my church but I haven't done that for about a year and a half, although I'm looking into getting back into doing that.  I studied sound engineering as well as music theory for some years, but my experience interning at a recording studio soured me to the whole industry.  Some of the stuff I have created can be called a mix of instrumental, new age (I hate that term ), electronic, and ambient.  Just to give you an idea, the song that I wrote for my wife for Valentine's Day sounded like the soundtrack to a romantic movie according to my wife.

I have some other projects i'm working on personally, but with kids it gets a bit tough.  I'm usually up practicing from around 10-midnight since that's the only time I can actually practice undisturbed, but sometimes I'm just so tired that I'm half-falling-asleep while I'm practicing.


----------



## Canada-Man (Mar 2, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Oh, hell yes, it means something. I can totally appreciate your desktop image, man! I'm a HUGE Chevy fan and currently own a Malibu. Used to be called a Chevelle. Best darn muscle cars in the history of automobiles, IMO. Impalas are sweet, too! Hey, if we both get rich, we can race: Your Impala against my 1970 Chevelle/Malibu with a customized V10 Viper engine.



That will be my pleasure, as long as we don't race on Quebec's roads, they are actually a bunch of holes with asphalt surrounding them. Well I'm not rich yet unfortunately.

I'm really looking for that new chevy Malibu, I need a new car by 2007. It's a very good deal, is there a catch???


----------



## Trip (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got a new Faux Fur wallpaper and thought I should upload for eternity in the vastness that is cyber space.


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

I change my desktop image frequently, depending on my mood. Here's the one I'm using today:


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's the one I was using a few days ago--colorful and 3D:


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> I change my desktop image frequently, depending on my mood. Here's the one I'm using today:



This one is a good one to put on one of the Intel-based Macs if someone gets the urge to perform the Windows XP installation on it.


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> This one is a good one to put on one of the Intel-based Macs if someone gets the urge to perform the Windows XP installation on it.


Maybe I should send it to those hackers that got Windows XP to run natively on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 24, 2006)

my current desktop.  the photo is of my new ibook.


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> my current desktop.  the photo is of my new ibook.


Congrats on your new iBook! It's soooo purdy! I love the way you shot that photo with the lighting and all. 

Now you need to update your sig and include that beauty!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 25, 2006)

i say new, it's 3 years old.  it's new _to me_.  it's the G3 iBook 700 in my sig.


----------



## Amie (Mar 25, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i say new, it's 3 years old.  it's new _to me_.  it's the G3 iBook 700 in my sig.


Ah, so you bought it recently, used. I see! How do you like it?


----------



## Amie (Mar 25, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i say new, it's 3 years old.  it's new _to me_.  it's the G3 iBook 700 in my sig.


I just noticed you're running Tiger on an older (G3) iBook model. With not very much RAM. It run OK?


----------



## notoriousmac (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Amie (Mar 25, 2006)

notoriousmac said:
			
		

>


Da da da, da da, da da ... can't touch this! Break it down... da da da da, da da da ... hammer time! 

Hey, you've got some funky looking icons in your Dock that I don't recognize. What are they, if you don't mind me asking? For instance: the cone, the horseshoe, the yellow and black up and down arrow sign?


----------



## notoriousmac (Mar 26, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Da da da, da da, da da ... can't touch this! Break it down... da da da da, da da da ... hammer time!
> 
> Hey, you've got some funky looking icons in your Dock that I don't recognize. What are they, if you don't mind me asking? For instance: the cone, the horseshoe, the yellow and black up and down arrow sign?



Lol.. 

Icons:

Finder
Dashboard
Firefox
iTunes
Pathfinder
iPhoto
iCal
Alarm Clock
Cone >> VLC player
BluePhoneElite
Quicksilver
BurnX free
Adium
Transmission
The yellow and black up and down arrow >> Acquisition
Horseshoe >> Unison(Usenet client)
System Pref.
Activity Monitor
Recycle Bin


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 26, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Ah, so you bought it recently, used. I see! How do you like it?


It's really nice!  looks almost exatly like my friends brand new ibooks, except mine was a third of the price... the only prooblem is that it can't run videos much bigger than 420p  :* (



			
				Amie said:
			
		

> I just noticed you're running Tiger on an older (G3) iBook model. With not very much RAM. It run OK?


It runs brilliantly, it's really fast, everything draws very quickly.  in fact the only way i can tell that it's slower than my powermac is in the proper tests (video playback mentioned before etc).  even dashboard is zippy (but i've just turned off all the widgets because you were the first person to question the ibooks ability to run tiger, so i thought i'd better at least try and optimise it )

tiger needs 256mb ram, and runs quite happily on 512mb, and this machine has 640mb, so it's quite enough...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2006)

I have my desktop background picture change every 30 minutes as random to some pictures in a specific folder, so this one is of today ...
Desktop earlier today (in a separate link as even if it's reduced to 800x600, it would still  be some horizontal scrolling to some). Don't mind the blurry icons and stuff


----------



## Amie (Mar 26, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> It's really nice!  looks almost exatly like my friends brand new ibooks, except mine was a third of the price... the only prooblem is that it can't run videos much bigger than 420p  :* (


Glad you like it. Yeah, the iBooks haven't changed much in the past few years. At least, not externally. 




			
				Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> It runs brilliantly, it's really fast, everything draws very quickly.  in fact the only way i can tell that it's slower than my powermac is in the proper tests (video playback mentioned before etc).  even dashboard is zippy (but i've just turned off all the widgets because you were the first person to question the ibooks ability to run tiger, so i thought i'd better at least try and optimise it )
> 
> tiger needs 256mb ram, and runs quite happily on 512mb, and this machine has 640mb, so it's quite enough...


Ohhhh ... OK, I misread the RAM in your sig. Yeah, 640 MB is plenty. LOL

My iBook came with Panther installed, but it shipped with the Tiger software installation CD. Been thinking about making the switch, but I just can't do it. I like Panther too much.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger is now mature enough to only be an upgrade to Panther, there is nothing that panther does that tiger doesn't do better now (unless you are talking to fryke ).  it's little details like expanded context menu's and other stuff that makes tiger really cool.


----------



## Amie (Mar 26, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> Tiger is now mature enough to only be an upgrade to Panther, there is nothing that panther does that tiger doesn't do better now (unless you are talking to fryke ).  it's little details like expanded context menu's and other stuff that makes tiger really cool.


See, Fryke. We *do* agree on something! 

Lt. Burns, I don't think it would be a good idea for me to upgrade to Tiger ... until I upgrade the RAM. As of right now, my iBook has 256 MB. Tiger won't run well on that. Needs at least 512 MB. And, to be honest, I don't need additional memory right now. I did some memory tests, and my computer is OK for what I use it for. I'd hate to pay for more RAM just so I could switch to Tiger. Seems silly to me.


----------



## Amie (Apr 27, 2006)

When I saw this image, I knew I had to have it. lol


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2006)

Since nothing has changed on my Mac OS X computer, I decided to add the desktop along with a window describing my version of Gnome in Ubuntu Breezy on my work laptop.  I tried to make it as Mac-ish as I could, but since Gnome still displays menus within Windows as opposed to having a universal menubar, it still looks somewhat Windows-ish. 

Nevertheless, here it is....


----------



## Qion (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey, it'd be kinda cool if we could get some pics in here of Windows running on OSX and vice-versa... now that we have the ability to with INTEL!

(And no, I don't mean just booting into Windows on a Mac... like OS in OS views)


----------



## Amie (Apr 27, 2006)

NO one liked my Apple Evolution desktop? Oh, come on, people! Where's your sense of humor. The image could not BE more true. lol


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> NO one liked my Apple Evolution desktop? Oh, come on, people! Where's your sense of humor. The image could not BE more true. lol



I would have to agree wholeheartedly.  It's the evolution of the geek for sure.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> It's the evolution of the geek for sure.


Spoken like a true geek


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

I second that! Thought I haven't mastered the Geekdom level that some of you have. Oh, the aspriations!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)

Checkout my desktop here

It used to have a fantastic paroramic view of the Matterhorn on the desktop
and then we got *Induna*! He's the one on the right. *Ndhlovu* is on the left.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 29, 2006)

Oops!  Just disregard this.


----------



## Amie (Apr 29, 2006)

I change my desktop frequently, depending on my mood. Here's what my desktop looks like today. You can also drool over my new HD icon.


----------



## Qion (Apr 29, 2006)

I like the desktop; you do that?


----------



## Gig' (Apr 30, 2006)

Just bumped into this one looking for ideas on how to customise my bike


----------



## Amie (Apr 30, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> I like the desktop; you do that?


Thanks. No, wish I could take the credit for it, but I can't. I believe that one came from http://www.macdesktops.net/index.php.

EDIT: I just found this (by accident) and wanted to correct my post. The desktop that you asked about is not from MacDesktops.net, although that site does have a lot of good ones. That particular desktop is from http://www.candymac.com/homepage.html.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2006)

my eyes! they're all hideous!


----------



## Rhisiart (May 1, 2006)

Well here's the latest. Simple.


----------



## Amie (May 1, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> my eyes! they're all hideous!


Some are really quite good. You're just hallucinating. You really should cut back on the booze.


----------



## Amie (May 1, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Well here's the latest. Simple.


Don't ask me why, but seeing the Finder icon as the HD icon is really unsettling. It makes me twitch just looking at it. lol


----------



## magilum (May 1, 2006)

My boss used to keep everything on the desktop: icons scattered everywhere, random unfiled and forgotten bits. I rebelled in my own workspace. At first, I used Cocktail to remove the desktop completely, but I missed being able to drag clippings to it. I can open a new text file, do a Command-Option-H to hide everything else, and just see nothing but what I'm working on.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Some are really quite good. You're just hallucinating. You really should cut back on the booze.



no, really.  they're all hideous.  the internet equivalent of those tobacco tins with the wacky colours, the cannabis leaf and the cartoon of a rastafarian with a traingular joint.  awful.  not apple at all.  clean, simple, crisp lines.  that's what you need. a good idea.


----------



## Amie (May 1, 2006)

magilum said:
			
		

> My boss used to keep everything on the desktop: icons scattered everywhere, random unfiled and forgotten bits. I rebelled in my own workspace. At first, I used Cocktail to remove the desktop completely, but I missed being able to drag clippings to it. I can open a new text file, do a Command-Option-H to hide everything else, and just see nothing but what I'm working on.


Ha ha ha ha! Love it! Good for you.


----------



## Amie (May 1, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> no, really.  they're all hideous.  the internet equivalent of those tobacco tins with the wacky colours, the cannabis leaf and the cartoon of a rastafarian with a traingular joint.  awful.  not apple at all.  clean, simple, crisp lines.  that's what you need. a good idea.


Ah, live a little.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

I got bored with mountains, so I started using pix of my parrots of the desktop  rotating every 15 minutes.


----------



## Amie (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's my current desktop:


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 24, 2006)

Amie said:


> Here's my current desktop:


So the Dock spacers worked out. They look good. Nice picture too.

This is my latest.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2006)

This is my Desktop. I especially like the idea of the iPod in 4 different colors.


----------



## Amie (Aug 2, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> So the Dock spacers worked out. They look good. Nice picture too.
> 
> This is my latest.



Yes, thank you. Are you the one who recommend those Dock spacers? It was a long time ago. If so, thank you for that.

I like your picture as well. Surf's up!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea, I'd love and try to ride that wave, but I would be worried that a passing Norwegian whaling boat might try and harpoon me. Anyways, onwards and forwards with my latest diet!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

Nifty desktop. It reminds me of a tranquil vacation with someone you care about, exploring life together. The command line adds to the desktop also.


----------



## Amie (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's what my desktop looks like now--for a few days, anyway:


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 22, 2006)

It use to look something like this


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 22, 2006)

Snyggt!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2006)

Work Mac I


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 22, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:


> Snyggt!



Are you Wolverine now?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 23, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> Are you Wolverine now?



Huh?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 23, 2006)

Where do you get the Dockspacers?
versiontracker???


----------



## bluedevils (Aug 23, 2006)

That's the sound the comic book character wolverine makes when his claws come out. "Snyggt!"



CaptainQuark said:


> Huh?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 23, 2006)

Aha! I underforstand!

Is it a very pretty, appealing occurrence, which is what the Swdish word _snyggt_ means?


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 23, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:


> Aha! I underforstand!
> 
> Is it a very pretty, appealing occurrence, which is what the Swdish word _snyggt_ means?



Well, for Wolverine fans, I guess it is!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, here's the latest shot from my iMac G5.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

And here's another shot of the same iMac G5 running Ubuntu Linux 6.06.1 LTS, albeit without sound since the ESD daemon is being impish now.... 

The background is basically the default Mac OS X Tiger background that I modified with Gimp to be green instead of blue.  The theme is basically a modified Ubuntulooks that I called Ubuntulooks-GreenMod along with the Human/Clearlooks2 Metacity theme and the NuoveXT icons.  I guess you can probably deduce what my favorite color is... 

This is the same theme running on my x86 Ubuntu install on my HP craptop from work.


----------



## Amie (Aug 23, 2006)

My desktop a few days ago:


----------



## Amie (Aug 23, 2006)

Oops, that was just the jpeg, not my actual desktop. But you get the gist...


----------



## Amie (Aug 23, 2006)

Current desktop:


----------



## Qion (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice ying-yang and haiku, Amie 

Here's my desktop(s). I think here I have Ableton Live and the Finder open, as well as Illustrator working on an eMac graphic.


----------



## ora (Aug 24, 2006)

My current desktop, medium tidy and a photo i took


----------



## Amie (Aug 24, 2006)

Qion said:


> Nice ying-yang and haiku, Amie
> 
> Here's my desktop(s). I think here I have Ableton Live and the Finder open, as well as Illustrator working on an eMac graphic.



Thanks.

Why does your desktop feel like I'm looking at two different computer desktops? I see one desktop with a graphic program open and another desktop with a purple lady on it.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2006)

It looks as though he might have more than one display and it's set to extend the desktop, so he's showing you a screenshot of both screens.


----------



## Qion (Aug 24, 2006)

Yep. Just two desktops; like my sig says, I have a 19" Princeton attached to my eMac with screen spanning.


----------



## Amie (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah, I see. I think... lol They are screen shots of two different computers/monitors? You just took shots of each and put the images side by side, yes?


----------



## Qion (Aug 24, 2006)

Amie said:


> Ah, I see. I think... lol They are screen shots of two different computers/monitors? You just took shots of each and put the images side by side, yes?



You're right. I just took the two screen shots into Photoshop and made them one image... sorry for the major confusion there.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 25, 2006)

Let's post this pic, too! :]
http://web.telia.com/~u87725841/datorn/IMG_2956.jpg
The screen looks like this right now.


----------



## Amie (Aug 25, 2006)

Bluefish said:


> Let's post this pic, too! :]
> http://web.telia.com/~u87725841/datorn/IMG_2956.jpg
> The screen looks like this right now.



That's one messy-ass desk.


----------



## Amie (Aug 25, 2006)

Qion said:


> You're right. I just took the two screen shots into Photoshop and made them one image... sorry for the major confusion there.



S'OK. I just keep forgetting that some people actually have more than one computer.


----------



## Amie (Sep 6, 2006)

If there are any die-hard 80s music fans like me out there, particularly Tears for Fears fans, then you'll appreciate my current desktop...

Edit: P.S. The goofy-looking cat you see on the screen is my new virtual pet.


----------



## bobw (Sep 6, 2006)

Amie

Go to this thread and let Ferdinan know what you used for your Dock spacers;

http://nowonder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=276495

Thanks


----------



## Amie (Sep 6, 2006)

bobw said:


> Amie
> 
> Go to this thread and let Ferdinan know what you used for your Dock spacers;
> 
> ...



OK, will do! Anything for you, dear.


----------



## bobw (Sep 6, 2006)

What a Doll


----------



## Amie (Sep 6, 2006)

I just posted a reply, along with the link to the Dock spacers that I use. I had never been to that site before. Looks very similar to this one?...


----------



## Amie (Sep 6, 2006)

bobw, that thread that you sent me ... I replied to Ferdinan there. But I have a question: What *is* that Web site? It looks *exactly* like this site but a different color theme and it has "No Wonder" at the top instead of "Mac OS X"--but it's the *same* thing with all the same threads!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2006)

From an aesthetic view, I love the color on the No Wonder site.  Of course, my favorite color is green anyways.   Just a random blab from me.   But yes, I was curious myself about that site.....I know that it was another site and that it was merged with macosx.com, but what would be the difference in going there or going here?  Is that site more towards general things along with some macosx.com on the side?


----------



## bobw (Sep 7, 2006)

NoWonder was a site owned by Scott long ago. He's brought it back and combined it with MacOSX.com. Basically the same site. You can use either forum, Macosx.com or Nowonder.com. The forums are the same including content.

Just didn't want to lose the name 'Macosx.com'


----------



## Amie (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah, I see. Well, that all makes sense! 

bobw, if you run into Ferdinand, let him know that there is a reply (link included) waiting for him.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is the first screenshot of my SPARCstation 10... running OPENSTEP 4.2.

The shot is grayscale as I only have a grayscale display for my Suns... which is actually fine for me. It reminds me of back when I first started using NEXTSTEP.  


​


----------



## Galley (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's my desktop with the Overflow launcher.
http://www.stuntsoftware.com/Overflow/


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 22, 2006)

Overflow? Looks interesting. Hopefully a new Finder would boast similar good looks.

Here's my desktop currently:



(photo taken at Cinder Cone, CA)


----------



## Qion (Oct 22, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Overflow? Looks interesting. Hopefully a new Finder would boast similar good looks.
> 
> Here's my desktop currently:
> 
> ...



That's really a beautiful picture; it looks a bit cold for Cali, though...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 22, 2006)

Qion said:


> That's really a beautiful picture; it looks a bit cold for Cali, though...



It was actually pretty warm; all the debris just make it look barren. I do have pictures of snow on Mt. Lassen, though. That was cold. 
Cindercone was near.. Shasta, I think, and it looked stunning from where we were:


----------



## Amie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's this week's desktop:


----------



## Gig' (Oct 23, 2006)

Great wallpaper Amie I love it 

would you mind telling me where u got it ?

Cheers


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2006)

RacerX: Is that Fiend running in the Dock? I think I remember it from my Rhapsody days...


----------



## RacerX (Oct 23, 2006)

fryke said:


> RacerX: Is that Fiend running in the Dock? I think I remember it from my Rhapsody days...


Yeah. I hadn't finished configuring it at that point, but it is one of the only ways to have a desktop image in NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP (the other way I know of is by using ToyViewer).

I have a ton of apps and the standard NeXT dock is pretty limited in space, so Fiend is a great help for keeping all my apps handy.

So far the only NeXT app I normally use that won't run on my SPARCstation is FrameMaker... (it is compatible with NeXT, Intel and PA-RISC, but not SPARC). Otherwise everything else seems to be running fine... though I haven't gotten around to actually using (or entering the license strings) of most of them yet, but I have at least fired all of them up once.

It'll make a nice workstation for some of my math apps like Geomview, specially as the display on my SGI Indy is going out currently (so I need to find a replacement for it).


----------



## Amie (Oct 24, 2006)

Gig' said:


> Great wallpaper Amie I love it
> 
> would you mind telling me where u got it ?
> 
> Cheers



Here ya go:

http://www.babagene.net/download/wallpaper/Dragons - Tiger Dragon Yin Yang.jpg


----------



## Amie (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2008)

Amie said:


> Happy Halloween!


I noticed the yosemite sam icon in your dock - what application does it open?


----------



## Amie (Dec 20, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> I noticed the yosemite sam icon in your dock - what application does it open?





That's just a folder that I created with a customized icon for my game apps. I have all the Looney Tunes characters that came in an icon set.

P.S. I guess I need to check the forums more often. I just noticed that your post was from two months ago. LMAO


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2008)

Quite the boring desktop I know - but I still like it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish Microsoft would create better quality icons for Office 2008.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2008)

They're a little faint compared to other icons in the dock - but otherwise what's wrong with them?


----------



## chevy (Dec 21, 2008)

A simple variation


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> They're a little faint compared to other icons in the dock - but otherwise what's wrong with them?


I have them in my dock and I think they look tatty. Mind you, beauty lies in the eye of the beholder ....


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Amie (Dec 21, 2008)

My desktop now. Getting into the holiday spirit.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 22, 2008)

Amie said:


> My desktop now. Getting into the holiday spirit.


Nice one.


----------

